# Music Game? Lets try it.



## Llyralen

It's like Apples to Apples but with songs. 

1. The first person creates a topic. Very specific topics might work best. 

2. Participants post a song that embodies the topic. 

3. The person who creates the topic reviews these after they get some responses and names a winner. 

4. The winner is then the new topic creator. 

Edit: I changed the game, so just submit one song. 



*Songs specifically about teenagers:*


----------



## Llyralen

@Fru2 @Paulie @Asmodaeus @INForJoking @Ode to Trees @NIHM @ai.tran.75 @Falling Foxes @Marvin the Dendroid @Kirjuri @Crowbo @knife @The Edwardian Spirit There's a bunch more who love the song association game... if you can summon them. Just wanted to try this.... =)


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## INForJoking




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Lady of Clockwork

The two that came to mind instantly:


----------



## temptingthesea




----------



## Paulie

lol!


----------



## Fru2




----------



## Llyralen

@Lady of Clockwork wins with 2 submissions back to back. However... if this game was an "Apples to Apples Music Game" then @Paulie 's second submission would have won for making me laugh for 2-3 minutes. Oh my word.... that song.... LMAO! So... I think I will later on today turn this into an Apples to Apples type music game. I'm not sure you guys caught the rules, but it was originally about how many songs you could think of for the topic.... but if we change it to Apples to Apples I think that will be better for Ni and Ne. I sometimes choose the Apple to Apple that makes me laugh the hardest! 

Lady of Clockwork, you now have the floor for the next topic, my dear...


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Llyralen said:


> @*Lady of Clockwork* wins with 2 submissions back to back. However... if this game was an "Apples to Apples Music Game" then @*Paulie* 's second submission would have won for making me laugh for 2-3 minutes. Oh my word.... that song.... LMAO! So... I think I will later on today turn this into an Apples to Apples type music game (I might even have to create a new thread). I'm not sure you guys caught the rules, but it was originally about how many songs you could think of for the topic.... but if we change it to Apples to Apples I think that will be better for Ni and Ne. I sometimes choose the Apple to Apple that makes me laugh the hardest!
> 
> Lady of Clockwork, you now have the floor for the next topic, my dear...


Sweet, thanks! I found Go Away Little Girl hilarious, too.

My topic of choice is going to be _*Life*_.

I'll just submit the one song to kick-off:


----------



## Egao

One of my fave songs.


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

Okay, I can tell I need to switch to Apples to Apples. I'll change the first post. Still your pick @Lady of Clockwork whenever you feel you've got enough to pick from (I'm editing mine and picking one. I won't do the multiple mind explosion again, I guess.)


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Lady of Clockwork

I choose @Ode to Trees for this one. You had me at Billy Joel, but that Wonderful Life submission won me over in the end -- it seems I can only listen to it satirically.

Thank you everybody for your music choices


----------



## Ode to Trees

Thank you @Lady of Clockwork.

I pick as the topic *Dream(s)

*


----------



## Fru2




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mfd4E7kpvc


----------



## Llyralen

I really love trying to think of as many as possible in 5 minutes to see what I can come up with. Should we decide that you can post as many as you can in 5 minutes or no...? Is that okay? Or limit? I’m asking everyone. 

Please vote either: 
1. Explosion of multiple songs okay in 5 minutes. 
2. Limit to one song entry 

Vote when you next post a song, just put #1 or #2 on there somewhere to vote for the above options. Thank you for the input!


----------



## Fru2

Llyralen said:


> I really love trying to think of as many as possible in 5 minutes to see what I can come up with. Should we decide that you can post as many as you can in 5 minutes or no...? Is that okay? Or limit? I’m asking everyone.
> 
> Please vote either:
> 1. Explosion of multiple songs okay in 5 minutes.
> 2. Limit to one song entry
> 
> Vote when you next post a song, just put 1 or 2 on there somewhere. Thank you for the input!


I've thought of 5 in about a minute but didn't want to overdo it, but posting only one is fine with me. However, it will take me more than 5 minutes to decide which one to post. lol


----------



## Llyralen

Fru2 said:


> I've thought of 5 in about a minute but didn't want to overdo it, but posting only one is fine with me. However, it will take me more than 5 minutes to decide which one to post. lol


I know... right? :heart: Originally this whole game came up because I had thought of 3 songs about murdering your ex lol and I thought... I don't do this enough. I don't get to stretch my Ne mind out in games enough, see what I can do. So yeah.. limiting for us is a good exercise, but it's also really fun to see how far our memories can go. 
What's your vote, @Fru2?


----------



## Fru2

Llyralen said:


> I know... right? :heart: Originally this whole game came up because I had thought of 3 songs about murdering your ex lol and I thought... I don't do this enough. I don't get to stretch my Ne mind out in games enough, see what I can do. So yeah.. limiting for us is a good exercise, but it's also really fun to see how far our memories can go.
> What's your vote, @Fru2?


Ummm... It will take me some time to answer.

Allright, I'm up for 5 minutes to choose.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Hi guys,
I have waited for one more person to post. I decided that if nobody posts any songs by the morning then I will announce the winner in the morning. While I like Eurythmics "Sweet Dreams," the second song that came to my mind is "The Impossible Dream" (a different rendition but still), so I will choose @*Llyralen* for the winner. 
The majority of the music I listen to is either instrumental or in my native language as well in a language that will require a translation that only some of you might speak so *#2 *will work for me. Besides, I cannot in 5 minutes post all videos from youtube.


----------



## Llyralen

@Ode to Trees , thank you. Yeah, I was going to post the movie version, but then I saw Elvis’ version, I thought it was kind of nice. 

Next topic: Songs about mythical animals.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees

Not a big fan (oh that movie), but I found a rendition I can listen to.


----------



## Paulie

we still on mythical animals?


----------



## Llyralen

We are getting very Apples to Apples-y by maybe tailoring to the person's likes and dislikes. Tori is one of my favorite music artists. Song To the Siren might be my favorite song of all time (however I didn't like Sinead's version, but usually like Sinead very much. I hope @Ode to Trees you've heard the original by Tim Buckley, the This Mortal Coil version sung by the unbelievable Liz Frasier and recently Dead Can Dance's version which is just so bliss-out lovely.) I think we're okay here since you didn't like Elvis' Impossible Dream. lol. Thank you guys for the submissions! I would have added Puff the Magic Dragon and The Last Unicorn lol. 

I really enjoyed that song "Banshee Moan" and that is a new artist for me @Paulie. So Paulie wins this round. I think Paulie's vote is likely for #1, multiple song submissions? We're just running with it all while I get more votes.

Your turn to choose the topic, Paulie.


----------



## Paulie

*BIRDS! *

I'll start with a little yin and yang:


----------



## Ode to Trees

Llyralen said:


> We are getting very Apples to Apples-y by maybe tailoring to the person's likes and dislikes. Tori is one of my favorite music artists. Song To the Siren might be my favorite song of all time (however I didn't like Sinead's version, but usually like Sinead very much. I hope @*Ode to Trees* you've heard the original by Tim Buckley, the This Mortal Coil version sung by the unbelievable Liz Frasier and recently Dead Can Dance's version which is just so bliss-out lovely.) I think we're okay here since you didn't like Elvis' Impossible Dream. lol. Thank you guys for the submissions! I would have added Puff the Magic Dragon and The Last Unicorn lol.
> 
> I really enjoyed that song "Banshee Moan" and that is a new artist for me @*Paulie* . So Paulie wins this round. I think Paulie's vote is likely for #1, multiple song submissions? We're just running with it all while I get more votes.
> 
> Your turn to choose the topic, Paulie.


I did not say I did not like Elvis' version. I must have not been clear enough though. I had another version in my mind. I went by what I remembered. Lol, I just saved another version a few days ago on my Youtube. I mean one cannot dislike the legend. Maybe there are people who can, but it is hard to imagine. Sorry, but to me, the song to the siren is not my favorite no matter the singer and I did listen to Buckley's version and Mortal Coil. There is something there that I do not like personally.


----------



## Ode to Trees

At the moment, I can only remember this one:


----------



## Mick Travis

Misheard lyrics: "Where my homiez?"


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CGd9TqjhANI
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PSZxmZmBfnU
Since we’re talking Man of La Mancha 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw0h8IwWPs4
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY-1Pzdc5R4
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xTeiYN_Vq6E


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k4YdmSclJA8
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wTi19MPOvDw
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L_hFw_cWg9U
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KrT_0J6m6y8
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oyEyMjdD2uk


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sMCA9nYnLWo
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W8uqQ5FgHYs

Whew! Did I make the timer?


----------



## Mick Travis

Paulie said:


> yeah, but..


That's why I didn't post it. Now, I'm just spamming *chicks*.


----------



## Paulie

Mick Travis said:


> That's why I didn't post it. Now, I'm just spamming *chicks*.


lol!


----------



## Paulie

huge crush on Lisa...


----------



## Fru2

Ode to Trees said:


>


That's a scary coincidence, I've just listened to Coldplay's O today after not hearing it for a couple years, and here it is again, posted a few hours afterwards.

Here's what I've got:


----------



## Mick Travis

Fru2 said:


>


That was actually my 2nd thought. Here's a better video. Hey ladies!


----------



## Paulie

absolute classic here, FM staple back in the day


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Mick Travis said:


> That was actually my 2nd thought.


I was wrong. I now remember my 2nd thought being The Firebird. This must be what happens to politicians.


----------



## Paulie

i can do this all day!


----------



## Mick Travis

Paulie said:


> i can do this all day!


Are you going to declare yourself the winner?


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie

Mick Travis said:


> Are you going to declare yourself the winner?


There are no winners!


----------



## Mick Travis

Paulie said:


> There are no winners!


game over


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie

Mick Travis said:


> game over


i've been waiting for you to post this:


----------



## CountZero

Neko Case - Maybe Sparrow





Kate Wolf - Redtail Hawk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick Travis

jk


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees

Since this is becoming 1000 songs thread about birds ... and soon infinite. Plus, the infinity symbol is my favorite symbol. 




And birds of paradise sing about infinity to you all


----------



## Paulie

Wow @Llyralen, like the Idaho Syndrome cut a lot!


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Paulie

So the first and only time I was ever arrested was in Hartford, CN., trying to get in a Dead show, 197...something or other. Anyhow, I remember being in the paddy wagon with a bunch of bikers, The Huns, (no helmet laws back then), and I could hear Jerry singing this in the background, "I'll get up and fly away...fly away." Never forget it.


----------



## Llyralen

Half of the ones I'm thinking of are basically futility about love... but I could go back through and clean those out to make it purely about futility. I'll do that later, probably. 
I do love that Idaho Syndrome song, @Paulie I'm so glad you like it. Perfect for this topic, too. There was a fantastic alternative local scene in Salt Lake City/Provo all through the 90's and 2000's. Probably still is. But I think this song stood out to me.


----------



## Llyralen

I kind of hate for these to be futile...


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Mick Travis

Llyralen said:


> Half of the ones I'm thinking of are basically futility about love.


Relationship songs are often a vehicle to sing about the futility of life. It's like taking dark and uncomfortable subjects and disguising them with science fantasy.


----------



## Paulie

sob fest here:


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie

nice happy song, lol!


----------



## Paulie

Ode to Trees said:


>


its a funny thing, but i never liked that song. oh well.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Paulie said:


> its a funny thing, but i never liked that song. oh well.


I will not ask why. They are quite a few meanings and possibilities there that I can apply to many areas of various human endeavors and ways how they think about life, religion, spirituality, politics etc. or cognitive schemas, cognitive dissonances, and misguidedness. But there is a lot of sarcasm and irony in there.


----------



## Ode to Trees

[QUOTE I kind of hate for these to be futile...[/QUOTE]

Me too. I like that very much ...must be the origins of it. Maybe in my previous life if such a thing exists or some amount of ancestry so that anything similar attracts me.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Llyralen said:


>


Watched that movie. They achieved a lot, didn't they? :laughing:


----------



## Mick Travis

Paulie said:


> its a funny thing, but i never liked that song. oh well.


Zeppelin is overrated. That's going to cost her a point.


----------



## Mick Travis

I'll let this go on a few more hours before I declare a winner. I'll also post some futility songs at that time.


----------



## Paulie

another laugh fest here, lol!


----------



## Ode to Trees

Mick Travis said:


> Zeppelin is overrated. That's going to cost her a point.


If you want or care it can cost me 1000 or an infinite number of points. I do not care though. It is not where my heart is. Not enough.


----------



## Mick Travis

Ode to Trees said:


> If you want or care it can cost me 1000 or an infinite number of points. I do not care though. It is not where my heart is. Not enough.


triggered?


----------



## Ode to Trees

Mick Travis said:


> triggered?


By what? School? Flowers? Cats? Sinus headache? Allergies? 

It must be grass. It is still green over here! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Mick Travis

@Ode to Trees wins with quality, despite losing a point. It's your game, Ode to Trees.

Here's my parting shot.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Thank you @Mick Travis! I think that both Paulie and @Llyralen deserved to win more than I did. They both had quality, quantity, and more diverse genres. 
I will give it a shot.
The topic is Moon (it could include moonshine, moonlight etc.)


----------



## Paulie

All right!


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QEtyms1sGU&list=RD1QEtyms1sGU&start_radio=1#t=15








 --- does Rocket Man not mention the moon?


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

Elle Fitzgerald and Les Paul both did amazing things with this song, but I kind of like it like this:


----------



## Llyralen

Ode to Trees said:


> Thank you @Mick Travis! I think that both Paulie and @Llyralen deserved to win more than I did. They both had quality, quantity, and more diverse genres.
> I will give it a shot.


I'm just thrilled with being able to play this game with each one of you and learn from your music about one topic. I don't care if one of mine never gets picked, you're allowing me to try to reach out for all the library files in my mind and it's so nice to stretch!!! Anyway, thank you ALL so much! I am enjoying this SO much... I'm not even sure why it feels so good except for being able to stretch and that you're all lovely people and music lovers. Anyway... thank you! 

Continue please...


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis

This is one of my favorite things ever. When I got into bed last night, it occurred to me I should have posted it. I told myself someone probably would.



Llyralen said:


>


There is no way I can compete with Llyralen. Thank you for the wonderful morning, Llyralen.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Wonderful and beautiful songs from @*Llyralen* (wow the variety and memory - there is an actual musical memory therm in psychobiology - people with this memory have to use both left and right hemispheres of the brain. What is more, listening to music is the activity that engages an entire brain; consequently, (e.g.) neuroscientists are trying to figure out how to improve memory in dementia patients. @*Paulie* wonderful lyrics there (musical cosmos in your mind). I am learning so much from you guys. I need time to strengthen my musical synapses and this will help. Love the deepness of the lyrics that you guys post as well. It is not that you see that in nowadays music anywhere no matter the culture. @*Mick Travis* , there is no way that many except few people can compete with her except for Paulie.

I do not know how come I did not see these postings last night (it shows that you posted it around eleven and even after midnight and I was checking at those times ???). 

Anyway,










I need some time to recover emotionally after Janis Joplin's songs


----------



## Ode to Trees

Moonlight Sonata - an obvious choice





Under the video in the comments:


----------



## Paulie

I've heard of that Beethoven guy, not bad, lol!


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Paulie

@Llyralen: this is a good version too:





from 1970:





and maybe the definitive crazy song: (gotta' save the best for last):





extra credit, lol!


----------



## Wulver




----------



## Llyralen

This one is healthy, but uses the word crazy. =) 





This one doesn't use the word crazy but is crazy unhealthy.


----------



## Paulie

Not posting Paul Simon's Still Crazy After all These Years, however...


----------



## Instinktual

A lot of classics here, I always appreciate a bit of Disturbed and Rage, and I really liked that Pixies cover. Ultimately though, gotta give this one to @Llyralen. Excellent variety, and I really liked CIMH, that was new to me.

Over to you, madame..


----------



## Llyralen

Okay, thanks @Instinktual The new topic is.... Time and/or growing older. 
I will post some of my picks later.


----------



## Paulie

ok!


----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Llyralen

We’ve got some good ones and some new ones for me. I want more!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Wulver




----------



## Llyralen

My picks... maybe they'll stir some more ideas up. I'll choose in the mid-morning SLT (Standard Llyralen time).


----------



## Llyralen

My picks... maybe they'll stir some more ideas up. I'll choose in the mid-morning SLT (Standard Llyralen time).


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

I really loath this song....I don't think I've ever listened to it all the way through. I think it's because it hits you over the head with sentimentality. Must be some brand of Si-Fi that I can't take very well.


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## mistakenforstranger




----------



## Llyralen

I always thought this tune was haunting, it's how I learned what a minor chord was.


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

So many good ones from @Paulie ! I really loved that first song @Instinktual but it was just your turn. Also, I’m really liking Nightwish. This is a great way to get acquainted with new bands because I’m listening more carefully to the songs for the topic! 

Thank you everybody! 

I think @mistakenforstranger is getting this one for the song by The Zombies. So mistaken, you get to choose the topic now.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Ok, I wanted to go through the whole thread to see what topics had been covered so far, so not to repeat one. Here’s what’s been chosen so far:

Teenagers
Life
Dreams
Mythical animals 
Birds (Who knew there were so many songs about birds?)
Futility 
Moon
Black
Show tunes
The Ocean/sailing
Mental illness/insanity
Time and/or growing older

This round I’ll go with one of my favorite topics (Type 4, that I am) *unrequited love*!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Instinktual

@mistakenforstranger, thank you for the list, I was gonna do the same thing, but now I don`t have to, yay!


----------



## Nesta

One of my favorite songs...










I was trying to think of non romantic love unrequited love songs. Can anyone think of any others? I know @Llyralen already posted this but it was for the time category.






Once again, sorry to hit and run but don't pick me, I am only posting on the weekends this month and I don't want to slow down this thread by not being here. I would like to participate more because this is a fun thread.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

Nesta said:


> One of my favorite songs...
> 
> I was trying to think of non romantic love unrequited love songs. Can anyone think of any others? I know.


Oh yes! Oh Yes! I've got lots of songs for the topic of unrequited love! lol Don't close it out yet!
I love those songs, Nesta. I like the This Mortal Coil cover of I Am the Cosmos too....


----------



## Nesta

Llyralen said:


> Oh yes! Oh Yes! I've got lots of songs for the topic of unrequited love! lol Don't close it out yet!
> I love those songs, Nesta. I like the This Mortal Coil cover of I Am the Cosmos too....


I love This Mortal Coil. I think one of the most interesting things is they covered a great deal of really amazing songs. I found out about many musicians that I like just by going backwards and seeing who did the originals of TMC songs. I love Ivo-Watts Russell's voice. I think The Jeweler is one of my favorite all time songs.


----------



## Llyralen

Okay there are SO many! We can't be done yet.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

By the way, I see The Rebel Song as a prime example of Fi (ISFP) in it's bravest context. Sinead shames me with how brave her Fi is. This is unrequited love from an entire country that she is singing about and I admire the Fi that won't quit no matter what.


----------



## Llyralen

Nesta said:


> I love This Mortal Coil. I think one of the most interesting things is they covered a great deal of really amazing songs. I found out about many musicians that I like just by going backwards and seeing who did the originals of TMC songs. I love Ivo-Watts Russell's voice. I think The Jeweler is one of my favorite all time songs.


 YES! Agreed on This Mortal Coil covers! I always thought it was...what was his name? Something Appleton singing The Jeweller. I didn't know Ivo sang... As far as I know.... Does Ivo sing? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filigree_&_Shadow

Here's Cocteau Twin's song "Ivo" to give a quick tribute though: (This is OFF-TOPIC!)


----------



## Ode to Trees

French singer Patricia Kass same song


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie




----------



## INForJoking

I can't believe I'm drawing such a blank! I'm at work, but I thought I'd try to play, too. This one is all I can think of at the moment:






Also, Thank you! @Paulie


----------



## Ode to Trees

Josh Groban version






split hairs for me


----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees

I hope these two were not posted yet. My computer freezes when going back and forth and with downloads.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Instinktual

Not entirely sure this qualifies, but, why not? :friendly_wink:


----------



## Nesta

Llyralen said:


> YES! Agreed on This Mortal Coil covers! I always thought it was...what was his name? Something Appleton singing The Jeweller. I didn't know Ivo sang... As far as I know.... Does Ivo sing?


Arrgh your are probably right about Appleton. Why was I thinking Ivo? Did he run the label? I am so bad with names and that all seemed so long ago.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Instinktual said:


> Not entirely sure this qualifies, but, why not? :friendly_wink:


Yeah, it does, but :shocked: :laughin:


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Thanks all for the great submissions! The winner of this round is @*Ode to Trees* for Bill Withers' "Ain't No Sunshine"! :applause:That song always pierces me when I hear it. 

Here's one more before we move on to the new round:


----------



## Llyralen

Nesta said:


> Arrgh your are probably right about Appleton. Why was I thinking Ivo? Did he run the label? I am so bad with names and that all seemed so long ago.


It was a long time ago. I was like "Where's my CD cover?" lol I am glad Wikipedia had the info. Ivo put This Mortal Coil together. I don't know exactly how it went, but in my mind/imagination/memory he figured out the songs and decided on the singers. He founded the 4AD label.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivo_Watts-Russell


----------



## Ode to Trees

Thank you @*mistakenforstranger* !

The new topic is* rain. Rainshowers, rainstorms, rainy days etc. acceptable. 

*Post songs that contain rain in the title or in the text. 

Lets Start!






*You all got time until Monday morning. I would give more time but I am starting classes again on Monday.


*


----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Instinktual

Question; how do we feel about reposting songs? I already did this in the last round, but it qualifies here as well. For variety`s sake, let`s do a live version:


----------



## mistakenforstranger




----------



## Nesta

Good topic. It's been raining here almost all week. 











Not in the title but in the song


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

Stagger Lee said:


>


Welcome @*Stagger Lee*, (love the screen name), and good song choices!


----------



## Stagger Lee

Thanks, appreciated Paulie


----------



## Ode to Trees

Instinktual said:


>


It is fine with me for just one song. However, I do not know how others feel about it. 
It seems that so far is not a big deal. - oops this is for Robyn's song

I will repost Adele here because I cannot see your video because for some reason I am getting a notice that is not available in my country (the U.S.)


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

i hate posting such a pop song after Dylan, but...


----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Paulie




----------



## INForJoking

:surprise: I swear you all come running out the gates with songs for this game and I'm like a kid still trying to tie their shoes to be able to get outside! :eagerness:


----------



## Paulie

INForJoking said:


> :surprise: I swear you all come running out the gates with songs for this game and I'm like a kid still trying to tie their shoes to be able to get outside! :eagerness:


I wouldn't mind being a kid still trying to tie their shoes, lol!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## mistakenforstranger




----------



## Paulie

i'm scraping the bottom of the barrel










this one is good at least, featuring Eliza Carthy and dad Martin





may as well


----------



## Paulie

can't believe i've forgotten this gem!


----------



## Ode to Trees

Hi guys!

Many of you posted at least two songs that I liked. It was difficult to decide who wins this round of good songs, especially between @Paulie and @Nesta. @Paulie posted songs that I liked the best (Nesta you had some very good gems as well by Neil Young, James Taylor, and Gene Clark) such as *Beth Hart's "Caught Out in the Rain,*" Bob Dylan's "A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall," and Sarah Vaughn's "Misty." 
So, @Paulie you get to decide the topic now. 
Here are some that I liked;
















Prince's Purple Rain anyone?


----------



## Paulie

sure!




and how could anyone forget, lol, this:


----------



## Paulie

OK, new topic is...wait for it...any song that has the word *light *in it, eg:


----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

let's hear from the ladies first


----------



## Ode to Trees

it has the word "light"
The stars are aglow And tonight how their light sets me dreaming 
My love, do you know 
That your eyes are like stars brightly beaming? 
I bring you and sing you a moonlight serenade 






Faces appeared in the morning light
Blending together brighter than bright
Voices familiar and foreign tongues
Singing to me their own songs
I heard the message in the air


----------



## mistakenforstranger




----------



## Paulie

@Ode to Trees: Good pick with the Foy Vance!

Got blues?


----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Paulie

celtic?


----------



## Ode to Trees

@*Paulie*
Yes, blues and do like Celtic, it is hard not to. 
That song that I posted in the previous round - "Make it Rain" is originally written by Foy. That is how I found him. 
Here is one more by him:


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie

just kickin' it here...













 @Ode to Trees, don't know if you ever heard this version, but WOW!


----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Paulie

going to cheat a wee bit with this one because it's such a great song...


----------



## Ode to Trees

Paulie;43098661
@[B said:


> Ode to Trees[/B] , don't know if you ever heard this version, but WOW!


No, I did not hear it yet. Thank you for posting it! It is much deeper and more emotional singing.


----------



## Paulie

real mixed bag here


----------



## Paulie

Well, this subject has petered out. Few more from me and I guess we're done. Hey, @Stagger Lee, you want to give it a go? You know the deal, come up with either a subject matter or a word whereby we post songs that pertain to said topic.  Whatcha' think?
In the meantime...
(saved the best for last!)


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2MuCCbg0k_0


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MSzy47qqLbw


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IrvCFaA0f4c

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr6ATLzonAk

This pop song probably was already put up... or no one wanted to. Lol. I didn’t keep up! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0NKUpo_xKyQ

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dMK_npDG12Q

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=weWtRqoSUOI
I think I saw Madonna’s... um


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUy0_M46I1c

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LwnNAAC8_co

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A2L3HgNm9bw


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=opkGfDklqus

By the way... my mind doesn’t work as well like this.. the word in title thing. My emotional memory picks up of the lyrics or the topic of a song. This is harder for me— but no problem, it’s just interesting to me that my brain doesn’t do it quite as well. But I was kind of like “Doesn’t one of my bands have one called ‘Blue Light?” And yes... and this one is in the lyrics too. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vpkE5Ee3AOo


----------



## INForJoking

Here is my entry: 






I'm cool with just playing when I can. An honorable mention is a treat, too. I just enjoy listening to the posts everyone comes up with.


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S6WPyH51kS4

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qiwVpFlRaZ0


----------



## Stagger Lee

Thanks Paulie, don't know if this one's been done before, but lets try a theme of religion or spirituality. It can be in the bands name, in the song title or even if its just how it makes you feel, though if the last one is the case, an explanation of why might give you an edge.
Will start the ball rolling this lovely cover


----------



## Instinktual

Interesting topic.. I`ll start with a few favourites of mine:


----------



## Paulie

from the sublime to the ridiculous...




apologies for being obvious...


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

This is the cleaned up version.




But the intense live version is my soul. This is how my prayers go. I'm really sharing here!


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees

with Nusrat Ali Fateh Khanfrom CD "The Prayer Cycle" 1999 of Jonathan Elias (Sony)Offically last recorded Ofra's song...Words from The Bible - Psalm 23:"The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.""Even when I walk in the valley of Darkness" "May only goodness and kindness pursue me all the days of my life


----------



## Firelily




----------



## mistakenforstranger




----------



## Paulie

So many good posts by everyone...this topic has definitely stirred up something. Thanks @Stagger Lee!


----------



## Stagger Lee

Well thanks to everyone for all the posts. Its been illuminating, with a very interesting and eclectic mix of songs, and I now think I can declare a winner. For a while it was a tussle between @Ilyralin with the wonderful Glastonbury Song, was making me feel wistful, and the Aramaic Rendition, man I'm a sucker for them eastern sounds, and @Ode to Trees, Goran Bregovic / Ofra Haza's - Elo Hi and Loreena McKennit - The Mystics Dream, real deep beauty's them two, then @Paulie wades in with...well too many good uns to mention, this dude as us Brits like to say, really knows his onions, or maybe apples in this case. @Instinktual has to get props with his heavier take on things, and his, Alright, time to get our metal pants on, made me right chuckle that. But the one that really hit the spot was @Nesta with the truly sublime Alice Coltrain's - Om Shanti, aint heard this one before, and I'm a big fan of he music, It also put me in mind for when choosing the theme. Have never really considered myself particularly religious or spiritual, but when I heard Pharaoh Sanders play live many years ago, this was exactly how it felt, it really was humbling. So the seats all yours @Nesta

Hears a few faves.


----------



## Shrodingers drink

Doh! Missed my opportunity to share a spiritually related song (by the band chvrches) that feels almost like a representation of my soul.
May as well share the lyric as well for anyone that wants to look inside my head without listening to moody atmospheric electro pop.  apologies if this is a little to D&M for this thread 
Science/Visions
Chvrches






Breathe
Don't speak
It's leaving your body now
Slow heart
Set free
A circuit of consciousness
When you are truly yourself
You will
Succumb to a permanence
A light by day
A shadow resides by night
I (I) hear (hear) your (your) breathing
I (I) feel (feel) you (you) leaving
With understanding
You won't let it cast you down
A mind full of questions
A current to purify
Science and vision
Be near when I call your name
Or ask me a question
I (I) hear (hear) your (your) breathing
Breathe
Don't speak
It's leaving your body now
I (I) feel (feel) you (you) leaving
Heart set free
A circuit of consciousness
I (I) hear (hear) your (your) breathing
Light by day
A shadow resides by night
I (I) feel (feel) you (you) leaving
With understanding
You won't let it cast you down
A mind full of questions
A current to purify
Science and visions
Be near when I call your name
A mind full of questions
A current to purify
Science then visions
Be near when I call your name
Or ask me a question


----------



## Llyralen

I think we will give @Nesta one more day? Then I will step in and ask someone else. I love this game, guys! Thank you for sharing wonderful music !


----------



## INForJoking

Just adding a song for entertainment for the time being.


----------



## Paulie

ok, we're in divertimento mode?


----------



## Llyralen

Shrodingers drink said:


> Doh! Missed my opportunity to share a spiritually related song (by the band chvrches) that feels almost like a representation of my soul.
> May as well share the lyric as well for anyone that wants to look inside my head without listening to moody atmospheric electro pop.  apologies if this is a little to D&M for this thread
> Science/Visions
> Chvrches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breathe
> Don't speak
> It's leaving your body now
> Slow heart
> Set free
> A circuit of consciousness
> When you are truly yourself
> You will
> Succumb to a permanence
> A light by day
> A shadow resides by night
> I (I) hear (hear) your (your) breathing
> I (I) feel (feel) you (you) leaving
> With understanding
> You won't let it cast you down
> A mind full of questions
> A current to purify
> Science and vision
> Be near when I call your name
> Or ask me a question
> I (I) hear (hear) your (your) breathing
> Breathe
> Don't speak
> It's leaving your body now
> I (I) feel (feel) you (you) leaving
> Heart set free
> A circuit of consciousness
> I (I) hear (hear) your (your) breathing
> Light by day
> A shadow resides by night
> I (I) feel (feel) you (you) leaving
> With understanding
> You won't let it cast you down
> A mind full of questions
> A current to purify
> Science and visions
> Be near when I call your name
> A mind full of questions
> A current to purify
> Science then visions
> Be near when I call your name
> Or ask me a question


Shrodingers drink. How about you choose our next topic please?


----------



## Paulie

@Shrodingers drink!


----------



## Shrodingers drink

Sweet! The theme is BLUE
This is purely so that I can show off the AMAZING Vera Blue, my favorite Aussie artist.






Plus she is unbelievable live. Watch this.






And just because the theme is blue, has to be done! :smug:


----------



## Shrodingers drink

And just for fun, one that links the previous theme to the new one!


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## INForJoking




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees

this one has the word "blue" in it like the songs I choose above that do not have it clearly stated in their names.
This one was already posted but the different version:






I will not be able to post over the weekend. I thought I just have a cold, but it is a sinus infection it seems. I am so behind in my studies - I have to go over 240 pages of financial garbage text. Sorry!


----------



## Paulie

^
always makes me happy when you post a Foy Vance song!

Willie really got to the heart of this beautiful song




and, of course...


----------



## Llyralen

I love the song and I esp. love the Frente version!


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

Do we have this one? Not Ella's though. I better go back and look....


----------



## Paulie

taking no prisoners


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

Not breaking a sweat yet! lol


----------



## Llyralen

Pale Saint's version is MUCH better--one of my favorites!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie

almost forgot Oklahoma's fave son, Watermelon Slim!


----------



## Llyralen

I owned The Ocean Blue album...because someone gave it to me lol


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

Did this get posted? Yes, huh.


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

heehee...


----------



## Paulie

and of course


----------



## Paulie

Albert Collins' sax player, here with SRV




the man himself




tell you a great A. Collins story one day, in the meantime, of Ten Years After fame,


----------



## Llyralen

Dolly is such a good song writer...


----------



## Paulie

got acoustic?


----------



## Llyralen

@Paulie you won for tonight. I got maxed out and exhausted. Not to say that there won't be more tomorrow... /smile.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Nesta

Sorry, I was out of town this week. I am only here on the weekends for this month and had been posting that on my earlier posts but started feeling strange to keep writing it. So, don't pick me this month, I am out of town and will derail the game by not responding.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## CountZero

Surprised no one mentioned this monster 80s hit...





And a few personal favorites...













And I'm starting to spam the channel...


----------



## Paulie

apologies if these have already been posted, but not going back to check, lol









irish country?


----------



## Nesta

Twin Peaks Blue


----------



## Shrodingers drink

I can’t believe nobody has mentioned the most famous blue song of them all!


----------



## Paulie

Shrodingers drink said:


> I can’t believe nobody has mentioned the most famous blue song of them all!


may as well post the original...






but yeah, surprised we made it this far without


----------



## Ode to Trees

If some of these songs have been posted in the same version, please let me know I will remove it. It often happens that my computer freezes while I am checking pages of songs.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## CountZero

Time for something a little different...





And something _really_ different...


----------



## Paulie

I am so impressed with the quality of the posts!


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## CountZero

Oh yeah forgot one. Ryan Adams wrote this, but this is my favorite cover of it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

1/3 of the King trifecta:


----------



## Instinktual

Does indigo count as blue? Oh well, the word blue does show up in the lyrics, so...


----------



## Paulie

Did you say...indigo?


----------



## Stagger Lee

Man I love this thread, its been making me conjure up some real lost tunes that I aint heard for years.
Almost thought I was all blued out then this one popped in me head.


----------



## Paulie

Stagger Lee said:


> Man I love this thread, its been making me conjure up some real lost tunes that I aint heard for years.
> Almost thought I was all blued out then this one popped in me head.


video not posting, (out of country), so re-posting for you for those who wish to listen -


----------



## Paulie

and, of course, that leads me to...


----------



## Instinktual

Alright, time for a heavier take on the blues.


----------



## Paulie

@Instinktual, check these guys out:


----------



## Shrodingers drink

Which silly bugger decided shades of blue were appropriate!!!


----------



## Instinktual

@Paulie, nice, reminds me of early Soundgarden. Good stuff.





 @Shrodingers drink, oh crap, what have I done?!


----------



## Ode to Trees

I hope this one is not posted yet. 
Picasso Blue













Frula - is type of a flute (not a classic one)
Plavi Cvet - Blue Flower 
This self-thought musician used to play Mozart on frula






About our home





It's Bach's day today anyway


----------



## Llyralen

@Ode to Trees. How did I forget Rhapsody in Blue? Yay! @CountZero. I love The Coors. 

Wow! Blue just keeps bubbling up!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees

Llyralen said:


> @*Ode to Trees*. How did I forget Rhapsody in Blue? Yay!
> @*CountZero*. I love The Coors.
> 
> Wow! Blue just keeps bubbling up!


It is an amazing piece. It captures so well New York city's sounds in 1920's. The funny thing about it is that when I played it, my cat suddenly run away from the room. I guess it got scared from the police siren sound opening.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Apologies if it was posted, but I find the music very beautiful. I have to post it.


----------



## CountZero

Llyralen said:


> @*CountZero*. I love The Coors.
> 
> Wow! Blue just keeps bubbling up!


I love a lot of their stuff from the turn of the century (doesn’t that sound weird?) Their newer stuff is a bit bland. Their cover of Dreams is awesome.


----------



## Llyralen

Hey @shodingers drink are you ready to choose a person who posted the Blue songs you liked the most? 
Apples to Apples time...


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Dang, everyone's posted ones I was thinking of, but I don't think these ones have been yet. 
















:laughing:


----------



## INForJoking

::https://i1.wp.com/www.beyondtheu.co...-episode-portlandia-gif.gif?fit=300,167&ssl=1

Who is supposed to choose and where have they gone? _This_ should be their top priority. I kinda want a new challenge...

@Shrodingers drink It's your choice. Make a decision.


----------



## Llyralen

I missed the "r" @Shrodingers drink Pick someone to choose the next topic, please. If you haven't in a few hours, I'll pick someone, guys.


----------



## Llyralen

Ahh hang it! We need that topic!
I choose *music belonging to a cultural heritage in music*---maybe like a developed UNESCO-esque intangible cultural heritage-type musical development or instrument but not exclusive to UNESCO or anything.
I just need some new music concepts.... and also I found this the other day, which I think is just..... totally wild! I watched a few of these and I don't think they are beautiful... .but I think it is fun and cool. Usually sung in a duet by females, but I think at one point I did see 2 guys doing the throat singing. I'm not sure if Inuit Throat Singing is UNESCO protected yet. 






A wonderful example that I just found. I love it already:
https://ich.unesco.org/en/USL/cossacks-songs-of-dnipropetrovsk-region-01194


Here's the UNESCO Intangible Cultural Heritage list. They add more every year. They help protect these things and give notoriety to them. 
https://ich.unesco.org/en/lists

We are going to need @The Edwardian Spirit working with us on this, I think.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

A personal favorite that dates back to the 12th century give or take.


----------



## CountZero

How about a little Tibetan music? I'll have to admit I'm not knowledgable enough to know if it's traditional or not...


----------



## Llyralen

@The Edwardian Spirit I liked it. Make sure to give us some of those old or unusual instruments that you know about. You introduced me to the hurdy-gurdy. 
@CountZero I think this Tibetian music is cool. If it's all like this, that would be awesome. 

More examples. I think I found out about UNESCO intangibles when I was looking into "polyphony" several years ago. 





We don't have to do really obscure stuff, either. I love Uillean harps/pipes:





Here we go for a American folk music development.





Love this so much!


----------



## Paulie

loaded for bear on this one

desert blues












more classically oriented


----------



## Llyralen

And I'm finding these as I go, instead of the usual of going into my memories. Except that I am remembering "I know Albanians have a drone." African rain forest Pygmy groups have flute-like things going on.. I love Uillean pipes... I love the Warsaw Ghetto tangos...but Greek Jewish older stuff came up in my search instead this time, luckily because I love it.
That sort of thing. But feel free to search and explore what's new-- I am-- and hope to through you guys. I'm worried I've scared everyone off. lol.






Oh wow, listen to this harmony.





I posted this for religion, but wanted to find it again.





Check out what these Welsh schools were able to pull together in 18 months...The Maginogion is Welsh mythology. There's some beautiful singing here. My old avatar for WoW was named for Branwyn, the story about the murdered/tortured horses is hers...


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

Some Americana I love:









I couldn't find a version I liked...this had to do, although we could just hear the Copland. Oh. Why did I think the Copland was instrumental only?








I love Nina Simone's version of this:


----------



## Llyralen

@Paulie I'm really loving the Light in Babylon.... that hammer dulcimer has never sounded so pretty to me. I love the passion of the singers. Thank goodness you were already posting when I worried I'd scared people off. It will be neat to see what else you've got! You hae Welsh stuff too.... :heart:


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

When studying particular families of Vikings, the scholars will put Faroese Ballads in to show what was happening with the legends throughout Scandinavia by word of mouth. Some of these ballads are considered 1100 AD stuff. OLD.







I'm not sure if this one is a Faroese Ballad... I think there is a Faroese Song of Roland though.... I'd have to look it all up. 





This is new to me:


----------



## Paulie

love that Welsh lullaby!


----------



## Ode to Trees

Sephardi Jews also have lived in Balkans Peninsula because they fled Spain and settled there mostly in Sarajevo. However, during The Second World War, a lot of them were killed or fled to other countries. However, there were some in partisans who were only multi-ethnic group in Balkans that fought Nazis and Fascists (many of them poets, intellectuals, and doctors). 
Their influence on Bosnian folk music is seen in Sevdalinka or Sevdah. 






Ofra Haza's wonderful rendition






Sevdalinka is not usually accompanied by an accordion harmonica like here but more archaic instruments - basically those instruments are hard to find on Youtube. The lyrics are written by a Serb poet Aleksa Santic (Christian Orthodox) who had lived in Mostar, Bosnia during Austria-Hungarian Empire. It is about a beautiful Muslim girl. In his time, it was not imaginable that any kind of a romantic relationship between people of different faiths happens, but he was ahead of his time. He was deeply in love with a Catholic Croatian girl Anka. Their families opposed the relationship and were successful in separating them. 








*Emina*

Last night when I came back from the warm hammam*
I passed by the old imam's* garden.
And there in the garden, in the shadow of a jasmin
Emina stood with an ewer in her hand.


Oh, ain't she stunning! Swear on my imam,
She wouldn't be ashamed if she were at the sultan.
And when she strolls about and moves her shoulders,
A script* form a hojja won't help me no more?


I called a selam? upon her. But I swear on my ghost,
Beautiful Emina won't even hear about it,
But she pulled out water into the silver ewer,
And she went down the garden to water guelder roses.


Wind blew from the branches, and down the stunning back
It untwined her thick braids.
The hair started smelling, like blue hyacinths,
And to me a storm started inside my head.


I almost fell down, swear on my ghost,
But the beautiful Emina didn't approach me.
She only looked at me once harshly,
Neither does she care, sordid, for that I had drop dead* for her!


The old poet died, Emina died
The jasmin garden stayed empty.
The ewer got broken, the flowers withered
The song about Emina never will die.



hammam - public bath; *imam - a muslim priest; Hojja - also a kind of a priest, they have the knowledge of writing scripts which are used for healing; *selam - short for selam aleikum - greeting; *Dropped dead of love but not really dead, as a figure of speech, and in the original it doesn't say die - in the verb used for people dying but dropped dead as if he were an animal

Ah this translation is rather poor. 

Klapa - Croatian (Dalmatian region) a-Capella singing.


----------



## Shrodingers drink

I see bagpipes on the horizon!
May as well through in this classic Hybrid from downunder.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Frula - I already mentioned this instrument ... also different versions of it are used in Balkans.

the Serbian author of the piece is the performer as well (an engineer was his previous occupation)






You know the author of this one


----------



## Stagger Lee

Ahh Tinariwen, love theses guys


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Ode to Trees

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zajdi,_zajdi,_jasno_sonce


*Set, Set bright sun*

Set, set bright sun,
set, darken away,
And moon too,
Go, drown 


Dark forest, dark sister
let us darken together,
you for your leaves,
me for my youth,


your leave, forest sister
will come again,
my youth forest sister
will not return


Newly composed archaic non-instrumental folk Northern Macedonian song
Toshe, I hope you sing in heaven





also, old Northern Macedonian song by Toshe Proeski - the angel

Jovana-female name similar versions Jovanka, Ivana, Ivanka, Joanna 

Jovano, Jovanke,
You sit by the Vardar, bleaching your white linen,
Bleaching your white linen, my dear,
Looking at the hills.


Jovano, Jovanke,
I'm waiting for you,
To come to my home,
And you don't come, my dear,
My heart, Jovano.


Jovano, Jovanke,
Your mother, doesn't let you,
(to)come with me, my dear,
My heart, Jovano.










another rendition - the video shows folk costumes from N. Macedonia and there are some ethnic instruments used in this version


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

Wow, everyone is hitting the ball out of the park, (apologies for the stupid sports reference), but these posts are hard to follow!


----------



## CountZero

Oh, so American folk is OK for this contest? Well, here are a few:


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta

Inuit 






Persian gulf pearl divers






Transylvanian wedding music






Guatemala






Papua New Guinea


----------



## Ode to Trees

Balkan Roma Music





Russian Roma Music















Medimurje region of Croatia - stems from their popevka singing UNESCO protected


----------



## Paulie

lol, but why not?


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie

good one to listen with someone special


----------



## Llyralen

You guys all did an amazing job on this. Special mention to @Ode to Trees I enjoyed those songs and cultures. This one goes to @Paulie for all the many songs and cultures he found. Thanks you all! I learned a lot! 

Paulie.your choice...


----------



## Llyralen

I’m already missing @Paulie. 
Here’s a song that’s in my head for the interim: 
And I just have to say the universe is conspiring against me to make me think about sleep for some reason. Not want it, but contemplate it! Lol
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6WhWDCw3Mng


----------



## Llyralen

Because.... this is just funny... but my voice teacher wants me to sing this (below). I feel ganged up on! I guess I better do this sleep stuff. We are singing Eric Witacre’s “Sleep”(above) in choir...I do love that song... grumble grumble... I wishHandle’s one here was in Italian. The words are ridiculous without the context, imo. Her lover just died/was killed. She can hardly cope. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bFCEfxraZ-8


----------



## Llyralen

Everybody please say a prayer for @Paulie 
@CountZero , your choice now how about? I had almost picked you.


----------



## Paulie

Llyralen said:


> Everybody please say a prayer for @*Paulie*
> @*CountZero* , your choice now how about? I had almost picked you.


I ain't going anywhere just yet!


----------



## Llyralen

In the nick! 
Yay!!! @Paulie what is your choice?


----------



## Ode to Trees

Paulie said:


> I ain't going anywhere just yet!


Nice to hear that!:kitteh:


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

Paulie said:


> I ain't going anywhere just yet!


This is how I feel about you at the moment. You have an invisibility cloak. 






We are still waiting for you on a subject!


----------



## Llyralen

Okay it’s been a bit of time, and although I bet @Paulie is hiding out with all the good songs and will surprise us at some point, I really am missing our game. 

The new song topic is SLEEP! !!


----------



## Paulie

yawn......ha!


----------



## Llyralen

This song always kind of hits me as parody-able for some reason. I can do a mean Aerosmith (well, I do try. lol) It just seems over the top to me. I don't know.


----------



## Paulie

haunting song




another good one


----------



## Llyralen

I let the scary Sandman part be in this, but for the most beautiful thing Humperdinck ever wrote the Evening Prayer is at 3:32. Honestly it's really one of the most beautiful pieces in any opera. 





Oh... here's just the Evening Prayer:


----------



## Llyralen

I have no doubt about Goo Goo Dolls front man being ENFP... Other ENFPs have mentioned a special affinity to him too.


----------



## Llyralen

I'm working on an English translation...because... this song WILL be mine! Oh yes... 




One of our favorites...








Truly one of my top favorites:


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

My kids actually got excited that I was listening to this one... *shrug* I feel old.


----------



## Llyralen

This is the original. Works for me with sleep. Influenced by his Mormon mission to Croatia/Yugoslavia before the war broke out.


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

Her voice is so effortless.... Mama Cass... /blows kiss 




Drifting off... dreaming... waking up... all about sleep, right?


----------



## Llyralen

Did Ariana Grande really cover that (above)....oh gosh...bleh


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta




----------



## CountZero

Sorry, I've been asleep at the switch. (See what I did there?)
Be Good Tanyas Sleep Dog Lullaby 




The Corrs - Dreams 




Cranberries - Dreams 




Lissie - In Sleep 




Loreena McKennitt - The Mystic's Dream


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee

My new favorite female band, 3 albums in and not one track I don't like... which is quite a feat for me.


----------



## CountZero

A few more for your consideration...

The Decemberists - Here I Dreamt I Was an Architect




Crowded House - Don’t Dream It’s Over




Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams Are Made of These




Lamb - Softly


----------



## CountZero

And how could I forget this one...


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## INForJoking

I didn't know there was new topic! I'm so behind, now. Great topic and great tunes, as always!






My INFP was obsessed with this song and HAD to listen to it every night. I _still_ know all the words...


----------



## INForJoking

A few more for fun:


























^^^ God, I love that song.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Duran Duran


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Nesta

Watchtower Part 3

Neil Young Willie Nelson & Crazy Horse





Randy California





Dave Matthews Band





Bobby Womack


----------



## Nesta

Be thankful for what you got

Original William de Vaughn





Massive Attack





Pepe Marquez


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee

Nice one @Paulie you just reminded me of these numbers.


----------



## Llyralen

Love this. 
Cash’s cover of “Hurt” written by Nine Inch Nail’s Trent Rezner has been listed #1 as one of the most poignant songs of all time. I think this cover is so important in the history of songs, really. This song has a rock bottom and also redemptive quality to it, I don’t think I’ll ever hear it without being moved. Reiner said hearing it was like “someone kissing your girlfriend.” But a friend of mine says he later said “This is Cash’s song now” I couldn’t find that online.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FywSzjRq0e4


----------



## Llyralen

John Cale and then Jeff Buckley’s covers of Leonard Cohen’s Hallelujah... Cale was the guy who decided what versus he was going to use and his version was featured in Shrek and Jeff and others have used these same versus. Cohen sang a bunch of different versus before that, not really ever standardizing it from what I understand. The song did not get much interest... and actually Jeff Buckley died with little renown before his death by drowning in ‘97. So the interest seemed to build. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AWFf7EAc4

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallelujah_(Leonard_Cohen_song)


----------



## Stagger Lee

Great choice, Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Llyralen

For fun: 
Cole Porter cover: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mWsSITbPHLI&list=PL681ACF45BFED2663&index=15&t=0s

Cranberries cover the Carpenters. (No it’s not better than the original, RIP Karen and Dolores, but it’s a fun cover Imo.) 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ahiCtXY9xYo


----------



## CountZero

Tori Amos - Smells Like Teen Spirit




No Doubt - It’s My Life




The Corrs - Dreams




Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All




Willie Nelson - Gravedigger


----------



## Ode to Trees

Original by Charles Aznavour ~ La Boheme
Josh Groban and Aznav5our
Start at 0:52




I like this even better than the great original





Original with English translation:


----------



## Paulie

Ready for a Hey Joe marathon? First, the original:





then the inspiration:




next:




and everyone jumps on the bandwagon




including the most famous version:


----------



## Ode to Trees

Original:


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie

getting warmed up now


----------



## Paulie

But wait, order now and get these free!


----------



## Paulie

did you think i was done, lol?


----------



## Ode to Trees

The original start at 1:36


----------



## Paulie

forgot these! you're so lucky, lol! whoses ideas was this again?


----------



## Paulie

why not?


----------



## Paulie

last one for good luck


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

Did we get this one yet? We did, right? I did look through them, but now I can't remember...


----------



## Llyralen

I posted this recently for a different topic, though..












I think this is the oldest thing I've ever posted:


----------



## Llyralen

I love these guys:




Here it is, though:









And oh I love this song. There's something so uplifting about it somehow.


----------



## Llyralen

Going country for a bit, I guess.... do I like these?


----------



## Llyralen

Oh good... my brain's finally tapping into some more "good" stuff that I love:





I hope this isn't sacrilege. I actually really like this ScarJo cover of Jeff Buckley:





Here's Jeff:


----------



## Llyralen

Quite nice, this, imo:


----------



## Llyralen

Really nice audio for a live version:




Awww... this was always one of my favs:





2 Goods if you want Pretty Good Year on Good Morning America. Here she is live:


----------



## Llyralen

Did we post this? If not, apologies!




I've watched a lot of Fineas and Ferb in my time...


----------



## Llyralen

Just being thorough now...


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

I talked to a lady this weekwho said she saw one of Ella's last performances. Said her body was sick, but her voice was always on point. It's hard to believe this perfection was just so 24/7 live with Ella. Amazing.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta

Nice topic!


----------



## Egao

I'm so happy to post this one


----------



## Paulie

i normally hate songs with whistling, but will make an exception for this one


----------



## Nesta

Darker aspects of home


----------



## Paulie

pretty song




lol!


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

One from my home:




And another from my home:


----------



## Llyralen

If you'll indulge this one in the spirit of my "home"... it was filmed about a 10 minute drive from a house I lived in for 8 years. I passed that tree in that field every day for 8 years on my way to work and I always just thought "Wow that lone tree out there looks kind of cool" and I guess someone else thought so too! I mean... this is really out in the far desert of Utah. Not many people drove past that tree. A lot of antelope, though.


----------



## Llyralen

"The wallpaper stained from the cup that I threw at your head"




and on her album "VooDoo" that was followed by...imo... this is me really giving to this group... this is one of my favorites:




Heathcliff! I've come home! Horrible Histories did an awesome parody of Kate's video with words about Queen Mary I. I do love Kate, though, but her dancing isn't... well... see?


----------



## Stagger Lee

[video=youtube_share;JccW-mLdNe]https://youtu.be/JccW-mLdNe[/video]

0https://youtu.be/Zfr3L0drhS8


----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## Stagger Lee

Lets try again, this one always warms my heart.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

a very young Alvin Lee @ Woodstock, 50 years ago!


----------



## Stagger Lee

Aargh @Paulie you beat me to The Stones tune


----------



## Paulie

^
sorry!





Hunter is going to be 80 this year!




RIP Chris Whitley




RIP Danny Gatton




interesting name for a band


----------



## AdaptingMotif

not to rock the boat or anything but I had an idea for this thread and just wanted to pass it by ya'll and see what ya'll thought... make really easy topics like "the night" or "the ocean/sea" anything really common in music. The twist would be ... you chose four songs that make a statement or little story line about that topic and whichever statement or little story you like the most... you can private message Llyralen who chooses the winner based on the votes after yadda yadda time and the winner gets to chose the next topic... 

Just an idea I wanted to see what ya'll thought


----------



## Llyralen

AdaptingMotif said:


> not to rock the boat or anything but I had an idea for this thread and just wanted to pass it by ya'll and see what ya'll thought... make really easy topics like "the night" or "the ocean/sea" anything really common in music. The twist would be ... you chose four songs that make a statement or little story line about that topic and whichever statement or little story you like the most... you can private message Llyralen who chooses the winner based on the votes after yadda yadda time and the winner gets to chose the next topic...
> 
> Just an idea I wanted to see what ya'll thought


I think it's doable for when you choose the topic. I think you wouldn't have to private message... maybe each person could tell their story in 5 frames (5 is the most links PerC will allow in 1 post). So when you get picked as the next topic-master (heehee) then you could definitely say "Tell me a story in the form of 5 songs that is about the ocean." Many songs have a start and a close, so people could also create a story and use the songs like how musicals use songs. This is feasible. 
Right now Paulie is our topic-master. Until he chooses someone else.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

did i post this already?









or this?


----------



## INForJoking

Good topic! I need to look back to see what has already been posted. Here's one for now:






One more:






:laughing: Nope! @Nesta Has already beat me to that one! Okay, I'll try to think of other you all haven't already mentioned.











What a mixed bunch of genres...


----------



## Nesta




----------



## INForJoking




----------



## Stagger Lee

Right! lets av'it


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees

April in Belgrade







*April in Belgrade*

Go by and come back with swallows


sunny and smiling days


it's spring again in my soul


are you a girl or a woman now?


April in Belgrade, in vain I search for


lips of a sweet cuddly girl


April in Belgrade caresses her hair


It might be her under the Sava bridge


But someone else is kissing her


Go by and come back with swallows


sunny and smiling days


it's spring again in my soul


are you a girl or a woman now?


April in Belgrade, one long gone time


I carry it in my thoughts from army rooms


April in Belgrade smiles tiredly


I am no longer under the Sava bridge while dusk is coming on


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Okay, last post from me about cities. 

San Francisco (Didn't include this one the first time because I wanted to squeeze NYC into my first post):





Seattle:





West Virginia/Shenandoah Valley:





Omaha:





Texas Panhandle:


----------



## Llyralen

I want to post about cities! Don’t change it until tomorrow at least!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Llyralen

Firelily said:


>


Hi Firelily! The topic is songs about cities. We would love for you to join us playing. =)


----------



## Llyralen

If this was posted, I missed it ><
















BTW Christie Brinkley was married to Billie Joel during this (in case you didn't know and like trivia like me.)


----------



## Llyralen

My favorite way to hear this song for sure:


----------



## Llyralen

"On a balcony in New York
it's just started to snow
He meets us at the lift 
like Douglas Fairbanks 
waving his walking stick
But he isn't well at all
The buildings of New York
look just like mountains through the snow" 





I should go back... you guys posted this one almost certainly???










I loved it's usage here:


----------



## Llyralen

2 songs that I have always thought were crappy from musicals:









And one I like:


----------



## Llyralen

At this point I wish I could stop with the musicals too....




Ahh... Doris....!!! Love you, babe! RIP!
These ones are GOOD, though!








The revolution's happening in New York! 




But this is Gershwin!... and Gene Kelly!.... and Leslie Caron!


----------



## Llyralen

No apologies!
















Okay... that might squeeze me dry of musicals for a minute. Actually bunch of the songs in The Music Man mention cities...but not enough to post, I guess.


----------



## Llyralen

This is an awesome series, btw:


----------



## Llyralen

Has totally been posted? Yes? I looked through too fast. 




About the Berlin Wall coming down:


----------



## Llyralen

My sister met a "cobbler" in Portland... it was true! For a bit... kind of changing now.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

How did I forget to post this? It was the 2nd song to come to my mind:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7hLd2iS61a4

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X5uxQElYu68


----------



## Llyralen

Dead cities count! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY

We’ve had some Asian cities, but any African? There’s Toto’s Africa, but that’s not a city! A Challenge!


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lLLL1KxpYMA

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nCar1cJO9lQ

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OzuHbxZ8Z4I


----------



## Stagger Lee

Llyralen said:


> Dead cities count!
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY
> 
> We’ve had some Asian cities, but any African? There’s Toto’s Africa, but that’s not a city! A Challenge!


Already met a post above yours


----------



## Stagger Lee

Some more


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Stagger Lee

Guess its that time again, thanks as always to everyone who posted. @INForJoking the courts all yours my friend, if you'd like a pop at picking a topic.
I was I little ambiguous with my topic as I knew more songs about city's than country's, but im gonna leave you with this because...well it just makes me happy. Its got a great tune, has the beautiful and talented Legs and co, and a delightful dancing camel that Id like to hang out with, and want as a drinking buddy

I hope this works
https://streamable.com/r2dx6


----------



## Paulie

Stagger Lee said:


> Guess its that time again, thanks as always to everyone who posted. @*INForJoking* the courts all yours my friend, if you'd like a pop at picking a topic.
> I was I little ambiguous with my topic as I knew more songs about city's than country's, but im gonna leave you with this because...well it just makes me happy. Its got a great tune, has the beautiful and talented Legs and co, and a delightful dancing camel that Id like to hang out with, and want as a drinking buddy
> 
> I hope this works
> https://streamable.com/r2dx6


How'd they ever train that camel to dance like that, lol!?


----------



## INForJoking

Wait! I won?!?






Man, I feel like I have so much power, now... Kidding! Okay, so what's a good and fun topic? Oh, I know, *drugs!* The next round of songs have to either be about drugs, titled about drugs, or *you*, yourself better be on drugs when you posted. I'll keep this going until Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. 

* Thanks so much for naming me the next one up! * :glee:


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta

Awww @Paulie, you already posted my favorite drug song... I guess i will have to settle for these...


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## INForJoking

* Great, new topic!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta

@Paulie & @INForJoking I was totally hoping to see some good truck driver songs. I used to know someone who collected trucker LPs.


----------



## Paulie

@Nesta: the king of all truck driving songs:









]


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie

Nesta said:


>


Lol! Excellent!!


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie

Buvshaia said:


> ugh, good music )
> anyone else can give me examples of another good music?)


Sure!






Now you have to think of a song about going places, travelling, etc. and post it here. That's how we play this game!


----------



## Paulie

train songs?


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY


----------



## PinkLink




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

Giant Sand, yes! And @PinkLink with a Nick Cave song!


----------



## Nesta

@Paulie, your turn to pick the topic


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Oh. Wait wait. I have some about trucking and truckers!










Phew. Glad I got my contributions in! :happy:


----------



## Paulie

OK, easy one, all things having to do with temperature, emotional or otherwise, hot, cold, etc. I'll start:


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Llyralen

I love Kathleen and Wynton's version too. 








Sissel wrote this amazing song about the eternity of love when her daughter Sarah was born, a song from the daughter to the mother. 




Another, same idea but about adoption


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

There was a public outcry about "a lady like Sissel" being in this video... it was hard to find this video for a while. 












The only mistake that I've known of Tori's


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

This now sounds like Flight of the Concords....thanks to @Marvin the Dendroid lol I know it's the flip. By the way, watching "Good Omens" I know you're a fan of the book. Great so far. 




Maxwell covers Kate Bush. She's really a fantastic song writer is what she is. 












Ooo I likey:


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## PinkLink




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Llyralen said:


> This now sounds like Flight of the Concords....thanks to @*Marvin the Dendroid* lol I know it's the flip. By the way, watching "Good Omens" I know you're a fan of the book. Great so far.


"You" must be someone other than myself? The book is all right, but I find both authors better on their own. I know Ne-people like to play mental ping-pong aka collaborate but IMHO it works poorly when writing novels, it's better suited for TV/movies.


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie

light up!


----------



## Nesta

I am on hold with my health insurance provider. They are playing bad piano music. Does this count as eternity?


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie

Nesta said:


> I am on hold with my health insurance provider. They are playing bad piano music. Does this count as eternity?


I hate that!


----------



## Ode to Trees

Nesta said:


> I am on hold with my health insurance provider. They are playing bad piano music. Does this count as eternity?


It must. It feels like it. I had more than a few of those enternities.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Llyralen said:


> Actually @*Ode to Trees* this morning I heard this tenor for the first time and cried the whole piece--hear how beautiful! First I love this song anyway, and that baroque trumpet is fantastic, but I had a very physical reaction when I heard his voice. I had to sing with him before I knew for sure he was singing tenor... he has a quality like the best sopranos. I had to interrupt my husband who was talking to say "This is so beautiful, I'm bawling, so wait for a min." My husband said "Hmm. Music doesn't effect me like it effects you." So I think "Eternal" is probably the perfect word for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I feel like putting stars next to the songs that I'm like "Really REALLY listen to this one!" "I Come and Stand at Every Door" is one of those... but you guys all know I post some stuff just for fun or because it adds to our lists.


I showed it to my sister. She loves it as well. I more like you husband. Usually, music does not make me cry. I know that one can cry of beauty and spirit!


----------



## Llyralen

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> "You" must be someone other than myself? The book is all right, but I find both authors better on their own. I know Ne-people like to play mental ping-pong aka collaborate but IMHO it works poorly when writing novels, it's better suited for TV/movies.


Oh! I thought YOU liked it. Hmm. I thought you paraphrased a bit one day. My husband was listening to it as a book on tape about 2 months ago. 
I don’t think that’s necessarily a consistent truth about Ne. I don’t mind some collaborations, it depends. Rogers and Hammerstein are good. But so is Rogers and Hart. Each pairing needs to get analyzed. So I haven’t read much Terry Pratchet but Neil Gaiman strikes a deep chord with me and is my one of my top 5 fantasy authors/story tellers. I love his voice too. It’s rare for me to want to hear a book on tape, I think in the last 2 years I’ve really only listened to Neil, the rest not. Pratchet died though. RIP and asked Neil to watch over the project. It’s fairly good! I thought you’d like that particular subject/humor. Is it just the style that happened from collaborating that is the problem?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Llyralen said:


> Oh! I thought YOU liked it. Hmm. I thought you paraphrased a bit one day. My husband was listening to it as a book on tape about 2 months ago.
> I don’t think that’s necessarily a consistent truth about Ne. I don’t mind some collaborations, it depends. Rogers and Hammerstein are good. But so is Rogers and Hart. Each pairing needs to get analyzed. So I haven’t read much Terry Pratchet but Neil Gaiman strikes a deep chord with me and is my one of my top 5 fantasy authors/story tellers. I love his voice too. It’s rare for me to want to hear a book on tape, I think in the last 2 years I’ve really only listened to Neil, the rest not. Pratchet died though. RIP and asked Neil to watch over the project. It’s fairly good! I thought you’d like that particular subject/humor. Is it just the style that happened from collaborating that is the problem?


I really love Discworld, although the more Discworld books you read, the less Ne and the more Si you get. I also liked Pratchett as a person. Passionate, sharp, humble. I don't like Gaiman as a person. He comes across as smug. I do like some of his writing, albeit less than Pratchett's. In my uneducated opinion, Pratchett's Ne is modulated by his Ti to a greater extent than Gaiman's is, and as you know, I prefer Ti/Fi-refined Ne over Ne-expanded Ti/Fi.

IMHO Good Omens improved Gaiman's writing a notch, but at the cost of depreciating Pratchett's to a similar extent. All in all, it isn't bad. Just not as good as any of the Discworld novels.


----------



## Llyralen

Ode to Trees said:


> I showed it to my sister. She loves it as well. I more like you husband. Usually, music does not make me cry. I know that one can cry of beauty and spirit!


I’ve come to the realization that I love the moments when my Fi surprises me because it feels stronger than i previously even knew I felt. I realized this when my INTJ sister in law was blown away by a painting and would not leave it until a security guard escorted her out feeling much stronger Fi than she had expected. So now I like to celebrate those moments by telling them. I listen for those moments too from others because it’s kind of self-defining more than any other. They are kind of my favorite stories to notice in Fi users. This is all just an observation— when Fi surprises you! I should probably make a thread. My reaction to that piece surprised me, though. I now know how much I love it.


----------



## Llyralen

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I really love Discworld, although the more Discworld books you read, the less Ne and the more Si you get. I also liked Pratchett as a person. Passionate, sharp, humble. I don't like Gaiman as a person. He comes across as smug. I do like some of his writing, albeit less than Pratchett's. In my uneducated opinion, Pratchett's Ne is modulated by his Ti to a greater extent than Gaiman's is, and as you know, I prefer Ti/Fi-refined Ne over Ne-expanded Ti/Fi.
> 
> IMHO Good Omens improved Gaiman's writing a notch, but at the cost of depreciating Pratchett's to a similar extent. All in all, it isn't bad. Just not as good as any of the Discworld novels.


It’s not more refined—- refining would mean MORe Ne. It’s just less to begin with. Example. If I come up with 8 possibilities and then choose to speak about 3 that seem the best then that’s refining, and at the same time if my husband comes up with 2, agreeing on those 2 but missing the third thing.... that’s about accurate, actually, I’d say that’s even the ratio-ish. It’s just less Ne and more Si. You can’t call it more refined. Ne dom is always going to be better at Ne and see more possibilities, just whether in this life we are able to do them or want to narrow them is another. You just feel it’s “too much” which is an okay thing to say. Refining requires more finess of the actual function, not more of another function to tramp it down. Sorry... we’ve all got a dom that we realize might be “too much” to others but that for sure we are the best at. 

I haven’t read much Pratchet.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Llyralen said:


> It’s not more refined—- refining would mean MORe Ne. It’s just less to begin with. Example. If I come up with 8 possibilities and then choose to speak about 3 that seem the best then that’s refining, and at the same time if my husband comes up with 2, agreeing on those 2 but missing the third thing.... that’s about accurate, actually, I’d say that’s even the ratio-ish. It’s just less Ne and more Si. You can’t call it more refined. Ne dom is always going to be better at Ne and see more possibilities, just whether in this life we are able to do them or want to narrow them is another. You just feel it’s “too much” which is an okay thing to say. Refining requires more finess of the actual function, not more of another function to tramp it down. Sorry... we’ve all got a dom that we realize might be “too much” to others but that for sure we are the best at.
> 
> I haven’t read much Pratchet.


Not more Si - more Ti. Pratchett was an INTP. You don't have to call it refined :tongue: What I mean is that an INTP like Pratchett tends to spend more time developing a single idea vs. Gaiman (maybe an ENTP?), who prefers to cover more ideas in the same span of time. This is obviously a matter of taste, I just happen to prefer the generally more complex & fleshed-out but fewer ideas of INTPs vs. the less fleshed-out but more numerous ideas of ENTPs. I guess you could say that I prefer Ti over Ne maybe?


----------



## Ode to Trees

start at 0:23





Relax a bit!


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

Ode to Trees said:


> start at 0:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax a bit!


Oh my, that Lara Fabian song got to me. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Paulie

from a terribly under rated album..(apologies if this is a re-post)


----------



## Llyralen

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Not more Si - more Ti. Pratchett was an INTP. You don't have to call it refined :tongue: What I mean is that an INTP like Pratchett tends to spend more time developing a single idea vs. Gaiman (maybe an ENTP?), who prefers to cover more ideas in the same span of time. This is obviously a matter of taste, I just happen to prefer the generally more complex & fleshed-out but fewer ideas of INTPs vs. the less fleshed-out but more numerous ideas of ENTPs. I guess you could say that I prefer Ti over Ne maybe?


Some people like durian ice cream better than the actual durian, whatever floats your boat. Just don’t expect the durian tree to agree with you when you talk about the durian ice cream being more refined durian than the durian.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Llyralen said:


> Some people like durian ice cream better than the actual durian, whatever floats your boat. Just don’t expect the durian tree to agree with you when you talk about the durian ice cream being more refined durian than the durian.


You're making me choose between durian and durian ice cream??? :sadcloud::sorrow::dejection::skellie::distress::grey::crushed::airguitar::kirby:


----------



## Ode to Trees

It seems that we do not have any more entries. @Llyralen could you pick the new topic? 

Because I liked the movie






Beautiful, gentle, soulful 





Contains ""Forever" in the lyrics and has English translation. Lara sings in 10 languages


----------



## Paulie

^
love the Mari Samuelsen


----------



## Llyralen

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> You're making me choose between durian and durian ice cream??? :sadcloud::sorrow::dejection::skellie::distress::grey::crushed::airguitar::kirby:


Such a big decision! I doubt anyone without an intimate knowledge of either one and their varieties could make a truly informed decision. I can’t advise you. 

A diluted form is not more “refined”. Your preferred dosage or the addition of other ingredients is for you to decide. My objection was about the word.


----------



## Llyralen

Alright. New topic: songs about the night time.


----------



## PinkLink

Llyralen said:


> Alright. New topic: songs about the night time.


You stole my idea! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

ahh, crepuscular time!


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie

and of course




hate doing the really obvious ones

love these guys




real haunting quality here


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie

^
like the Julie Cruise


----------



## Nesta

Paulie said:


> ^
> like the Julie Cruise


I just found that cd yesterday. I had forgotten about her and it brought back all kinds of twin peaks memories.


----------



## Llyralen

Julee Cruise was gonna be my first pick... followed by 10,000 Maniacs. Now I’ve got to dig.


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## PinkLink

@Nesta Thanks! I'm going to choose for the topic to be songs about self-discovery and self-empowerment

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkLink

The Dead Can Dance songs probably aren't a surprise, but I don't care. I love them too much to hold back.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## INForJoking




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

@PinkLink what a cool topic! And so personal to each person that that is interesting too. 
Never hold back on a cool song that fits the topic, only so many people are familiar with DCD and also I like seeing how you view their work and how their work might fit into the topic. 

This is interesting... what someone might hold back on. I sometimes do hold back on groups that are too “pop” and have more than 1 billion views (or something) just because it seems too main-stream— although that’s sometimes a song that obviously fits!


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

I actually woke up from dreaming about what I was going to put on here for this topic... however I don't remember what I came up with this morning! lol (Yes, this was a first).


----------



## Llyralen

Even back in 1990...Wilson Philips made me kind of "ugg" It's like purposely creating elevator music. Intentionally. With generic sounding lyrics. _Intentionally_.









I love this song:


----------



## Llyralen

There's a lot of history in this song. There are a lot of important versions, I'm not sure I chose the right version. Maybe I'll post a couple. 










This is a different song. I love the Popeye movie! Love this moment.


----------



## Llyralen

She's so good!


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

I am the hope and the dream of the slave


----------



## Stagger Lee

I saw the Sonics about five years ago, hear in UK, and was not really expecting much for some daft reason, to my delight they absolutely smashed it.


----------



## Nesta

Hoodoo supernatural goodness... Inspired by @Stagger Lee


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee

Hoodoo supernatural goodness... Inspired by @Stagger Lee 
Supernatural nourishment indeed, loving all entries so far.

Will give till tomorrow, then will call it in, so if anyone out there lurking in the shadows
you better get them in quick


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee

Right its that time again. Thanks guys, you all came through with the supernatural goodness on this one, but as @Paulie mentioned, @Nesta really came though with an interesting, funny and out there selection. But mostly for switching me on to the Michael Hurley - Werewolf tune. That really caught my attention, and had I to go check out more of his music right after hearing


----------



## Stagger Lee

The seats all your @Nesta


----------



## Paulie

Stagger Lee said:


> Right its that time again. Thanks guys, you all came through with the supernatural goodness on this one, but as @*Paulie* mentioned, @*Nesta* really came though with an interesting, funny and out there selection. But mostly for switching me on to the Michael Hurley - Werewolf tune. That really caught my attention, and had I to go check out more of his music right after hearing


Love the Bulldog Breed! Always a treat when you hear something for the first time. Immediately downloaded that one.


----------



## Nesta

@Stagger Lee Thanks! I am glad you liked Michael Hurley. 

The new category is songs about unusual situations. Open to interpretation of course.


----------



## Stagger Lee

Glad you like @Paulie, I know you, like myself have a keen ear and soft spot for obscure psychedelic nuggets.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie

just because


----------



## Llyralen

Paulie said:


> just because


Such an ENFP. Ah, that was enjoyable!

Okay, don't let this topic go anywhere because I feel like I was born to post to this topic!!!


----------



## Llyralen

Unusual situations!!!! YES!


Chapter 1!





And it's awesome parody!


----------



## Llyralen

We are not done. More to come to tomorrow.


----------



## Stagger Lee

More a bad situation than unusual, but a great and powerful song


----------



## Paulie

@Stagger Lee: Liking your avatar!

Here's a side kick for them:






I did find Mark Kurtz's, WIND-UP MONKEY, on YouTube.


----------



## Stagger Lee

Thanks @Paulie I did try to use one like you just shown, but for some reason it wouldn't move. Its funny Ive always had an image in my head of a monkey on a unicycle going round in cycles crashing cymbals, that I thought I saw on an episode of the Simpsons that pretty much sums me up . But after trying to find it, I don't think it exists how I imagined it.
Ive always loved your avatar too, it cracks me up every time I see it...I kinda want to know who he is, but I also kinda like to think its you, hope that doesn't sound insulting.


----------



## Paulie

brilliant song


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

a million miles, a million miles




my kid bros band, back in the day


----------



## Nesta

I will give it one more day then pass it along. I have had a pretty busy week and haven't been able to pay much attention to this thread.


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

Yes, I love this show.


----------



## Llyralen

Ane Brun is so cool. Hopefully this song fits here.


----------



## Llyralen

See the painting (there is also a poem) and the wikipedia about this song... pretty interesting, imo!




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fa..._Master-Stroke


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Nesta

I am going to pass it on to @Llyralen to pick the next topic.


----------



## Llyralen

Alright, thank you. I loved that last topic!

Songs that mention *animals*.





















I love this sad song, also check out the artistry on the video.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta

MEOW


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Llyralen

Mmm... remember this? So glad to get the opportunity to post it!










Eggs have wings and eyes and beaks and legs


----------



## Llyralen

I hate the musical Cats... I'm deciding against posting McCavity. You're welcome.


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

My "favorite song":


----------



## Llyralen

A very young Jewel before she went country, actually.





I'm not sure what year this one was, actually...


----------



## Llyralen

Tell me we got this one:














Special challenge: Anyone know a good song about elephants? "Pink Elephants on Parade" is the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Paulie

@Llyralen: Special challenge: Anyone know a good song about elephants? "Pink Elephants on Parade" is the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

^
Syd Barrett!
oh my, lol!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

@Paulie ‘s turn!


----------



## Paulie

OK, an easy one, song titles that have *river, *or *sea, *etc. I guess I'll start.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie

you guys are all over this one!


----------



## Nesta

All songs same title but different songs entirely...


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

^
The River Cam...beautiful!


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

@Stagger Lee:

Nice! BTW, I'm friendly with Rave Tesar, the current keyboard player for the band Rennaissance. Phenomenal player and completely blind! He sat in with a blues band a couple times I was playing in a few years ago, and oh my! What a treat for me! (he lived in the same town we were getting work then) Anyhow, here's a new version of Renaissance with Rave on keyboard and conducting. Annie is still singing; may be the only original member left. And no, the song has nothing to do with this theme, lol!


----------



## Stagger Lee

Cool @Paulie. Must have been a blast having a keyboard player of that pedigree jamming with you... any of the music you played, out there in the either. Would love to hear


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee

A bit of an acquired taste, but I love these guys. An Electro/Techno duo from Detroit 

Drexciya, communicating a complex personal mythology in sound, of a "Drexciyan" race of underwater dwellers descended from pregnant slave women thrown overboard during trans-Atlantic deportation.

A couple of my faves.


----------



## Paulie

brand new from John Waters:












classic:


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

^
love Churchill's Song from the Sea!


----------



## mokad

Shakira song


----------



## Paulie

mokad said:


> Shakira song


Welcome @mokad! If you'd like to play this game, there is a theme that people find songs to match, they go to YouTube, copy and paste the url of the song, and post it. It's easy! The theme now has to do with oceans, the sea etc. The only Shakira song that matches up I found is this:





we'll add a few more about "islands" for fun.


----------



## INForJoking




----------



## Stagger Lee

Paulie said:


> ^
> love Churchill's Song from the Sea!


Hey @Paulie If you liked The Churchills, check out Jericho Jones ‎– Junkies Monkeys & Donkeys, the same Israeli group but changed name when moved to Uk, its a great album.


----------



## Stagger Lee

mokad said:


> Shakira song


Hi @mokad, Welcome.


----------



## Paulie

Stagger Lee said:


> Hey @*Paulie* If you liked The Churchills, check out Jericho Jones ‎– Junkies Monkeys & Donkeys, the same Israeli group but changed name when moved to Uk, its a great album.


Yeah, cool. Downloaded Junkies Monkeys & Donkey's and Freedom. Good songs and good find, thanks!


----------



## Stagger Lee

Always fun




The Majestic Augustus Pablo




Totally forgotorgot about this beast


----------



## Paulie

Probably time to change things up. Any volunteers?


----------



## Stagger Lee

Wouldn't mind exploring a theme of space and all it entails at some point, But if any newbies out there lurking, and would like to have go, Please jump in. Would be nice to see some new faces, so to speak.


----------



## Paulie

Stagger Lee said:


> Wouldn't mind exploring a theme of space and all it entails at some point, But if any newbies out there lurking, and would like to have go, Please jump in. Would be nice to see some new faces, so to speak.


Ok, we'll give them to tonight? Would be great to see a new "face"!


----------



## Nesta

Stagger Lee said:


> Wouldn't mind exploring a theme of space and all it entails at some point, But if any newbies out there lurking, and would like to have go, Please jump in. Would be nice to see some new faces, so to speak.


Both are good ideas. It would be fun to get some new people posting.


----------



## Nesta

and now some words from our sponsors until the topic changes...


----------



## Stagger Lee

Ok, it seems there is no other takers at the moment. So if cool with all else, lets set our phasers to stun, and set off into space.

Maybe we will pickup some hitchhikers on the way.


A big favorite of mine this one. There's also this stunning bit of video 45secs in, of a beautiful girl/woman dancing with her hands. Don't know if any of you guys know or remember a British dance troupe called Legs & Co, but have recently wondered if the dancer is Ruth Pearson from said group


----------



## Nesta

I don't think there can be a space theme without Sun Ra.


----------



## Paulie

@Stagger Lee: Love Mick Ronson, and the strangest thing was he went from playing with Bowie to Dylan!

I like the theme!


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Stagger Lee

@Nesta - I don't think there can be a space theme without Sun Ra. Indeed, will bust some out myself...if you don't beat me to it  @Paulie Me too, funny just watched the Bob Dylan - Rolling Thunder Revue, Mick Ronson was asked what Dylan was like, he replied don't know he hasn't spoke to me yet


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee

@Nesta Damn, that Moon Gas album is awesome.


----------



## Nesta

Stagger Lee said:


> @Nesta Damn, that Moon Gas album is awesome.


 Yeah, that one is pretty cool. I have a soft spot for exotica music.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie

@Nesta - to this day, Forbidden Planet, (been argued that it's a "version" of Shakespeare's The Tempest), is one of my fave Sci Fi movies! Not sure if this was included in your album or not.


----------



## Paulie

Where's @Llyralen been?


----------



## Stagger Lee

@Paulie One of my favorite sci-fi movies too. Was going post as well, but my brain kept coming up with Lost in Space.


----------



## Stagger Lee

Paulie said:


>


Well that's a great sequence of tracks, proper out there, me likey, and that Sula Bassana it pretty special...think I might need to me self some weed in the week and play everyone's choices back to back again.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Rosetta Mission by ESA 2004


----------



## Stagger Lee

Im not gonna lie, as much as I would like more people and some new fresh blood to join this thread, I'm as happy as a pig in shit, with these selectins so far lol


----------



## Ode to Trees

I remember this one from Eurovision contest meh










lyrics start at 2:27


----------



## Ode to Trees

I think this is from the movie "The Man who fell on Earth."


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Ode to Trees

> Pulsar music based on the data obtained from the Spectr-R space telescope and the Radioastron project. Pulsar is a rapidly rotating ultra high-density neutron star left over from a supernova explosion. Pulsar signals could be used as time references and navigation for satellites. By converting the frequency of pulsar signals into sound waves, you can compose music. Spectr-R is a space observatory launched in 2011. It was in orbit for 8 years, surpassing its warranty period by more than 2.5 times. The Radioastron project made a great contribution to the research of pulsars.


----------



## Stagger Lee

That's really cool


----------



## Nesta

Does anyone know any soviet space songs? I feel like it would go with the culture and they should have some. That is one type of music that I am not very familiar with.


----------



## INForJoking




----------



## Paulie

Nesta said:


> Does anyone know any soviet space songs? I feel like it would go with the culture and they should have some. That is one type of music that I am not very familiar with.


Found a few...


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## INForJoking

*Yikes!* There was a glitch and I had no idea these ended up being posted! I was going for the Space/ Time aspect, but ditched it because I thought I lost what I was trying to post... ffended:











^^^ Amazingly beautiful story. Worth a listen.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Llyralen

Paulie said:


> Where's @Llyralen been?


Back from the dead today. 
Nah, I was hosting. My parents and sisters and families were all staying with us. Everyone left today and I got a nap and now I'm ready for music! =)


----------



## Llyralen

Stagger Lee said:


> Im not gonna lie, as much as I would like more people and some new fresh blood to join this thread, I'm as happy as a pig in shit, with these selectins so far lol


Let others know about it if you'd like to. I wonder if it's a hard thread to just "jump into"? You have to search back for the topic. But I do love our thread here and everyone here who participates and loves it! I'm very glad to hear that you get out of it what I do!

These songs are SO interesting! Great input and topic, all!


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Paulie

@INForJoking: like the Paul Buckmaster, Dreams Awake. Nice.


----------



## Llyralen

It's cool to watch it live... sorry to overplay this song. But I was interested, why not you?








These 2 are probably my favorite Kate Bush songs.


----------



## Llyralen

Did I post this recently? Can't remember... I so love that piano at 0.46 and throughout













Okay @AnneM showed me this one which I am grateful for. The song is "The 7th Element" and group is Vitas. It... yeah...





Some music happening at 1:20... I remembered more than there was, but still so cute!


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Llyralen

Sounds spacey... it's a Bob Dylan and I don't think it's about aliens... but who knows?


----------



## Llyralen

For fun, in case you having seen these:


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Stagger Lee

INForJoking said:


>


Thanks for posting this, love Flight Of The Concords, funny as....


----------



## Stagger Lee

Great call on the Arthur Russell, love his music


----------



## Ode to Trees

Actually, this was partially used in the movie The Man Who Fell to Earth:





0:00 Mars7:27 Venus14:52 Mercury18:39 Jupiter26:11 Saturn35:26 Uranus41:12 Neptune











uplift:


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee

Couldn't find the cover of Space is the place which doesn't start till about 15.50, but luckily the whole albums a cracker


----------



## Paulie

@Stagger Lee: Love Man or Astro Man!

taking some liberties here...smoking optional


----------



## Stagger Lee

Ha take all the liberties you like, its all good to me, and especially as I managed to procure  Digging the Black Angels song and vid.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees

John Smith




5:56 lyrics but beautiful video and instrumental music 




 Close encounters of third kind - one of my favorite sci-fi movies and books when I was a kid - a part of soundtrack -communicating via music and sounds




the entire soundtrack


----------



## Ode to Trees

Flight to Mercury 




14 minutes before the start





Composed at the same era of Yuri Gagarin 



> Placed into tablets.
> are the space maps.
> And the navigator checks
> the route one last time.
> Let's go guys,
> Let's smoke before the start,
> We still have Fourteen minutes
> Left before the launch.
> 
> Chorus:
> 
> I believe, friends,
> Caravans of rockets
> Will rush us forward
> From star to star.
> On the dusty paths
> Of distant planets
> Our footprints will be left as marks.
> 
> After many years
> We'll remember with friends,
> How upon the stellar roadways
> We were the first to venture,
> How we were the first
> to reach the cherished goal
> And on the mother Earth
> From far above.
> 
> Long are we awaited
> By those distant planets,
> Cold planets,
> Silent fields.
> But no planet is
> waiting for us like this,
> Planet dear
> Named the Earth.


----------



## Stagger Lee

For your head
Spent many a night listening to this, Turn the lights out, put the headphones on.





For your feet


----------



## Stagger Lee

@Ode to Trees, thanks for translation, that ones something special


----------



## Paulie

^

Space - Space (2023 redux) nice!

came across this by Mathias Grassow:


----------



## Ode to Trees

Stagger Lee said:


> @*Ode to Trees*, thanks for translation, that ones something special


Thanks! Space Redux 2023 seems something I would like to hear, I need some time to listen the entire piece.

Also, I need some time to listen to Paulie's entry.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees

RIP Tose


----------



## Ode to Trees

> *Set Down, Set Down, Bright Sun*
> 
> Set down, set down bright sun,
> Set down, blackout
> And you clear moonlight too
> Run away, drown yourself
> 
> 
> Sorrow- forest, sorrow- my sister,
> Let us sorrow together
> You- for your leaves, forest
> Me- for my youth.
> 
> 
> Your leaves, forest - my sister,
> Are going to get back to you
> My youth, forest - my sister,
> It's not coming back.[/QUOTE]


----------



## INForJoking

Everyone gave so many new versions of great songs it was extremely difficult to pick the next winner. I’m going to go with @Llyralen for her _Whiter Shade of Pale_ choice and all the different versions. It’s always been one of my favorite songs and I really enjoyed the covers!

You’re up, next!


----------



## Llyralen

Thank you @INForJoking. 

Songs that are examples of political or social statements (Note: you don’t have to agree or disagree with the statement— I am just interested in songs sometimes take this role for this topic). 

Thanks all in advance! I think it will be cool and show off some history!


----------



## Penny




----------



## Ode to Trees

Posted Beth Hart's version before


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie

with the lovely Sandy Denny, RIP


----------



## Stagger Lee

Rage Against The Machine, reciting a great Alan Ginsberg poem


----------



## Stagger Lee

Some Crass affiliated Anarcho Punk songs


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie

no prisoners


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Nesta

@Ode to Trees I like your new avatar!


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta

Paredon, the protest label.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees

^
I do not have translation - perhaps is something similar to this (excuse the poor quality of the video)


----------



## Paulie

apologies if this has already been posted


----------



## Stagger Lee

I know I've posted this one before, but here it is again...I just love it !












Same with this one


----------



## Paulie

just insanity here




more usual stuff








old school


----------



## Ode to Trees

Domestic violence and abuse is a societal issue, but it gets neglected as such. 















I posted this one already, I think it is worth it to post it again 






Mental illness is also societal issue


----------



## Paulie

Excellent @Ode to Trees


----------



## Ode to Trees

@Stagger Lee
I cannot access one of your videos from my country from some reason; I am reposting it
Hopefully it works


----------



## Paulie

Ode to Trees said:


> @*Stagger Lee*
> I cannot access one of your videos from my country from some reason; I am reposting it
> Hopefully it works


It's working!


----------



## Stagger Lee

Thanks guys, i get the same problem now and again, whats that all about ?


----------



## Stagger Lee

@Paulie, Ya sod, Jericho Jones why didn't i think of that


----------



## Stagger Lee

@Paulie Like the Art Bears tune, sounds like Yoko Ono Totally on one.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Jeez, where are the ladies?


----------



## Llyralen

I will review these. People still have time to post some more. 
Topic: Social or Political change.


----------



## Paulie

Carrie ran a murderous crew
Dedicated through and through
And the chance to prove
they never squandered
And they liked to kill so clean
Save the innocent, kill the mean
But from time to time,
a bullet wandered
Carrie kept her souvenirs
Kept her scrapbook down the years
Of her brave boys, how she cried to read it
And a few fell by the way
Or lost the stomach for the fray
So young blood was always needed
Carrie noticed him right away
The way his whole body would sway
Like a trawler boy
Finding his legs ashore
They said he was just nineteen
A head case but his record was clean
Just the kind
They were looking for
Carrie watched him through the crack
As they teased him behind his back
They called him Little Joe
'Cos he scraped the ceiling
And when he was the worse for wear
She took him up the stair
And soon he fell
For her brand of healing
She said, I'll lie like a rose on your pillow
Let me twine the laurel in your hair
I want to smell my love on your fingers
If you want to be mine, Little Joe
You must harden your mind, Little Joe
We've got to fight for what is ours
Bring peace to the grave of my brother
Bring peace to the grave of my father
Dry the old eyes of my mother
Little Joe
There's a roadblock down the way
Thick with soldiers night and day
They'll hear the noise
All the way to Glengarry
If you show you've got the stuff
That you're sworn and brave enough
Then you'll stand tall
In the eyes of your Carrie
And I will lie like a rose on your pillow
And I'll twine the laurel in your hair
I want to smell revenge on your fingers
Guns are the Tongues, Little Joe
The only words we know
The only sound that'll reach their ears
Bring peace to the grave of my brother
Bring peace to the grave of my father
Dry the old eyes of my mother
Little Joe
Now Little Joe would've jumped clear
But for the awful fear
Of scraping his knees there on the gravel
The car was a rolling bomb
Blew all to Kingdom Come
They marvelled how far
His boots had travelled
Another hero snatched from my pillow
I used to twine the laurel in his hair
I want to smell sacrifice on my fingers
Guns are the Tongues, Little Joe
The only words we know
The only sound that'll reach their ears
Bring peace to the grave of my brother
Bring peace to the grave of my father
Dry the old eyes of my mother
Little Joe


----------



## INForJoking

I’m really indecisive and or not very good with this subject. I’ll try a few that I can think of...
















These songs best explain my take on social / political subjects, I think. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Turlowe

So............ songs about social-political change. Would have been easy is @StaggerLee and @Paulie hadn't already listed so many I'd have chosen, well plated y'all. Still here goes.






all respect to Ms. Patti but I far prefer the original here





another Clash song because......the Clash









okay two Clash songs, again........because the Clash


----------



## Turlowe

Just like with chips, can't stop at one......

I didn't see this one listed which surprises me...


----------



## Ode to Trees

* *




Bella ciao is a popular Italian anti-fascist chant, of Emilian origin, which became famous after the Resistance because it was ideally associated with the Italian Partisan Movement.Bella ciao is a folk song sung by supporters of the Italian partisan movement during and after the Second World War, who fought against fascist and Nazi troops. The circulation of Bella ciao, during the Resistance is documented and seems to be circumscribed above all in Emilia, between the Bolognese Apennines and the Modena Apennines, where it is said that it was written by an anonymous partisan.
However, according to historians of the Italian song Antonio Virgilio Savona and Michele Straniero "presumably Bella ciao was never sung during the partisan war but was born in the immediate post-war period: its popularity began in the summer of 1947, in Prague, at the First World Festival of Youth, where it was sung, with great success, by a group of young Emilian partisans.










* *




One morning I awakened
Oh Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful! Bye! Bye!
One morning I awakened
And I found the invader

Oh partisan carry me away
Oh Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful! Bye! Bye!
Oh partisan carry me away
Because I feel death approaching

And if I die as a partisan
(And if I die on the mountain)
Oh Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful! Bye! Bye!
And if I die as a partisan
(And if I die on the mountain)
Then you must bury me

Bury me up in the mountain
(And you have to bury me)
Oh Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful! Bye! Bye!
Bury me up in the mountain
(And you have to bury me)
Under the shade of a beautiful flower

And the people who shall pass
(And all those who shall pass)
Oh Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful, Goodbye beautiful! Bye! Bye!
And the people who shall pass
(And all those who shall pass)
Will tell me: "what a beautiful flower"
(And they will say: "what a beautiful flower")


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

I have to give this one to @Paulie . Thank you for keeping this thread going on this subject, Paulie. You came up with so much material that I almost needed at this time. Everyone, fantastic fantastic entries. I really appreciate you all being so dedicated to this subject and I really enjoyed the amazing variety of what you came up with. Sorry you guys may have felt neglected. I actually am feeling very passionate about this subject right now and processing this subject right now. Really, thank you so much, all! Thank you for being the passionate music lovers that you are!

A few of the top ones for me:
This seems like one of the bravest songs ever written and performed. Sinead puts me in awe of her brave beautiful and humble Fi. 




















Not legitimately a political song... but really beautiful and fits if you don't know the story....?


----------



## Paulie

Ok, so the deal is the song has to either have the word *don't *or *do!*






















*​*


----------



## Instinktual

And a calmer version:


----------



## VoicesofSpring

https://lyricstranslate.com/fr/fais-pas-ci-fais-pas-ça-dont-do-dont-do.html


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## VoicesofSpring

@Paulie come on, stop to post such good songs or no way we could win and bribbering will be the only option left ! 
(Joking, post post, I discover new songs, great ! Even if my tablet is taking 30min for one video)

Anyway one I found a song with do in the title, in English and so and so:






Otherwise, I can share a recording of Dodo l'enfant do as my ultimate contribution O.O


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

^
NEVER eat the yellow snow, lol!


----------



## Ode to Trees

same lyrics - different language obviously


----------



## Ode to Trees

irony 






He hurts


----------



## Ode to Trees

lolz


----------



## Stagger Lee

@Ode to Trees Funny, YouTube can be a strange beast at times. The bobby Mcferrein tune was first in my mind , then when I searched Bob Marley came up, was thinking to myself eh, I'm sure Bob didn't do this, then after a while it hit me, ah ok I get it, im a bit slow like that sometimes 

^Love the Ray Charles tune, was out last night, dancing to a ska and soul dj, it just put me in mind.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees

Stagger Lee said:


> @*Ode to Trees* Funny, YouTube can be a strange beast at times. The bobby Mcferrein tune was first in my mind , then when I searched Bob Marley came up, was thinking to myself eh, I'm sure Bob didn't do this, then after a while it hit me, ah ok I get it, im a bit slow like that sometimes
> 
> ^Love the Ray Charles tune, was out last night, dancing to a ska and soul dj, it just put me in mind.


I am still not sure that it was him that sang it first. It is so weird.
When I compare the voices they are very similar from the McFerrein's video and this video. Perhaps, it was purposely mislabeled. Shrugs.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Ode to Trees

0:35















so sad


----------



## Ode to Trees

lyrics at 1:11


----------



## Paulie




----------



## INForJoking

I know this one from a podcast. ^^^


----------



## Llyralen

@INForJoking I like that Ophelia. 

I'm not sure I didn't miss something. Are still on Do's and Don'ts? 
















Such a huge influence 80's music:


----------



## Llyralen

This song is so addictive to me (I know I've posted it before)


----------



## Llyralen

I think this should count... I like this slow version:





There are F-bombs on this one....oh, nope this is the unexplicit version:




Here it is! Explicit!


----------



## Llyralen

It's charming, bonus track:


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie

love the mick flannery @Ode to Trees!


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees

Paulie said:


> love the mick flannery @*Ode to Trees*!


I like that song too and his voice. I am subscribed to that channel. It has a lot of his songs.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

For: “You don’t know what it’s like...”


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

Think @INForJoking should take over. In the now...


----------



## INForJoking

Thank you! @Paulie I appreciate it immensely! I really do enjoy listening to everyone’s posts. I need new music or music that’s new to me and it seems there are really great eclectic choices being shared here. 

How about... *Post songs that have a name mostly in the lyrics or title.* ( I cant remember if we have done this yet?)













Her voice and the lyrics are emotionally powerful.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Hajde (dialect Ajde Jano) - come Jana = this adds to eclectic choices (Serbian)








Jovano - case from Jovana (Joanna) Macedonian






https://lyricstranslate.com/en/Jovano-Jovanke-Jovano-Jovanke.html#songtranslation


----------



## Ode to Trees

Yeliel is a guardian angel for those born in March


----------



## INForJoking

Damn. @Ode to Trees My goodnesses. Unbelievable music for this Friday evening.
















^^^ All that cheap font makes me want to punch something... Unnecessary. Pretend it’s not there.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

This is Fosse's wife, Gwen Verdon, for those interested. Fosse choreographed Damn Yankees and he and his wife have a dance number they do in it called "Whose Got the Pain?" (not this song)... and I don't know if there is other footage of them dancing together out there (?). 





This was a big song in my parent's youth. It got sung by practically everybody.





I do love this. Let's have a toast to the girl in aisle 10!





And these two fell in love during the making of this movie at Lake Tahoe and secretly called themselves husband and wife for 30 years until her death. 




 
* *




They even had some kind of ceremony by the lake and would go back there. The problem was, they were both married to other people. It sounded as if there was some kind of contract that Meyer of MGM made Jeanette sign prior to her marriage that made it so that they could never be together or something--- it was something about MGM and her career. This is what Nelson Eddy wrote to her: “Perhaps some day we will see and understand why we had to go through years of cruel agony—and in the end obey the law of God while we break the law of man. But I know that we break no law. Jeanette has never been a wife and I have never had one—we owe no affection or vows to anyone. But we do owe them to each other, we took them long ago and have never broken them.” In June 1947, when they’d been together almost thirteen years, Nelson wrote in his diary: “My darling — how shall I explain the pure and holy spirit that possesses me when I hold your body — more precious than any priceless jewel? There is only one way to explain this rapture, this ecstasy, this joyous mystery that surrounds our physical love. We are mates and this love will live forever in the misty ages from whence it came. This is why it is oh-so-deeply spiritual and why only you and I can give to each other this love -— this religion.” 
Their secret love affair lasted at least 30 years and they had an apartment together above his family's apartment. I have to note that the public really wanted them together since their first movie even. And she wrote an autobiography that was never published about working relations and family balance which I'd be interested to see


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta

I have been away for work and haven't been around much. Nice to hear what everyone is posting.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

Oh my gosh... love this demo version I just found. It's just slightly different mixing-- oh my gosh....how much I love this song, neat to hear it slightly different, and so nostalgic for me.












I really did enjoy the vibe of this cover:




And this is my favorite video recording of Rhiannon because its almost an all-out jam with facial communication going on between Stevie, Lindsay, pianist and drummer. Basically "I'm feeling it! Going rogue... Back me up!" But I like some of the quieter more harmonic early demos too... This song did go through a lot of revision over time, I think.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Llyralen

Might not count?




"A boy shouts the name Maria in a Hispanic neighborhood and ONE girl comes to her window?!"




Nuns contemplating what to do with an ENFP. lol. The girl singing starting at 0.05 is Marni Nixon who dubbed for Debra Kerr in _The King and I_ and for Audry Heburn in _My Fair Lady_ and Natalie Woods in _Westside Story_


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Llyralen

This is so iconic... I'm so glad they put the scene right before the song in. 








Wow they got Selma for this...


----------



## Nesta

Johnny songs...


----------



## Llyralen

There are definitely things that bother me about this song... nice beat though.


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Llyralen

Did we get all the Simon and Garfunkle? Cecelia, yes... Kathy's Song?


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee

Hey @Ode to Trees, hope all's good now.


----------



## Ode to Trees

Paulie said:


> tears...


So sorry, if you went through something similar like Clementine. I usually cheer myself up with lighter songs instead of artistic pieces like that one. That is how I went through the storm as well. Clementine is incredibly honest about his life, and he does not spare. He has a more difficult song as well. Don't listen if you are going to be sad. :sad:


----------



## Ode to Trees

Stagger Lee said:


> Hey @*Ode to Trees*, hope all's good now.


Yes, the roof leaked, and it is new roof. I should not be complaining, it was just a lot of fearful anticipation. Others had it much worse. Hurricane Matthew sent me back financially, and I had to evacuate. Not this time. Thank God! I am going to try my best to leave this state. Every year same story.


----------



## Paulie

Ode to Trees said:


> So sorry, if you went through something similar like Clementine. I usually cheer myself up with lighter songs instead of artistic pieces like that one. That is how I went through the storm as well. Clementine is incredibly honest about his life, and he does not spare. He has a more difficult song as well. Don't listen if you are going to be sad. :sad:


No worries, but thanks. Let's just say I don't do, um, light weight fluff, (although I can occasionally involve in that). But appreciate your thought. Beautiful songs.


----------



## Paulie

In the meanwhile...






hope nesta is ok


----------



## Stagger Lee

^Like @Paulie said... Just heard Last American Whale on radio tonight, and was reminded how great this album is.


----------



## Nesta

INForJoking said:


> I thought all the songs were great! @Nesta, would you want to choose the next topic?


Sorry, I was out of town. I am back now and would love to choose the topic. The new topic is songs about occupations or that mention people's occupations in the title.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie

Wolf and Jagger


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie

love Furry!


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie

anyone post this yet?


----------



## Stagger Lee

A few more nuggets for the soul.


----------



## Stagger Lee

@Paulie Thanks, Love the It's A Beautiful Day tune, I knew the song, but didn't know who it was by...sounds like it could of been done by HP Lovecraft


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

Mazzy Star did a version too (Pale Saints' is my fave, though)....posting on the next slide.


----------



## Llyralen

These aren't much me, but they are about colors:


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Llyralen

This has nothing to do with colors, but I need to put it somewhere so I don't forget it and can find it again.




 @Paulie isn't it your pick? Or was there some confusion about that?
Okay, I admit I right now want to pick something! 
Songs with unusual instruments (at least one instrument outside of the usual type of drums, guitars, piano). 
I probably picked it just to make this song relevant...but then I get to learn about new instruments.


----------



## Paulie

Llyralen said:


> This has nothing to do with colors, but I need to put it somewhere so I don't forget it and can find it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Paulie* isn't it your pick? Or was there some confusion about that?


Not even sure anymore. Think it still might be in colors.


----------



## Llyralen

Digeridoos make me smile:


----------



## Llyralen

Well, I needed something new, I think. Switched now to songs with unusual instrumentation (or at least one instrument outside of the usual kind of drums, the usual kind of guitars and piano). I'll be excited to see what you bring to this topic, @Paulie I know you've got a bunch like usual!


----------



## Llyralen

Or it could be just a different instrument than we are used to:








Make sure to hear this whole song out.


----------



## Llyralen

I watched a documentary about harps in Paraguay-- they have a "Paraguayan harp" and people play it in bands for dancing.








Ooo cool sound on this harp and the whole group! Nice job, girl!


----------



## Llyralen

Yep. Think I'll explore me some Kurdish music. The Kurds I've met were darling people and had been through more than I could ever imagine already. F U POTUS.


----------



## Llyralen

I think this is so fun! My favorite of the Kurdish music so far:


----------



## Llyralen

This counts... it has Kurdish flutes... doesn't it?








They've got some cool base instruments going on.


----------



## Llyralen

I hope these are all Kurdish, I'm trying to make sure. I hope no one is offended.


----------



## Paulie

Looks like *world music *is it!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta

Alright, maybe going in a different direction here than expected. Looking at unexpected (at the time) musical instruments and composers that explored with them. I love watching films like these:

Harry Partch 










John Cage (maybe more electronic than instrumental in this instance)


----------



## Paulie

So instrumentals?


----------



## Paulie

Mine are obviously not working, so I'll try these, also because I just discovered Azam's new record.









and this live cover





one more, joined up with Buckethead for this





ok, i lied -


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee

Not sure where we are with topic at the moment, but seeing as were wallowing in the esoteric Avantgarde area, been admiring this lady's work for some time now. A ground breaking early electronics and tape loop experimenter, who worked for the BBC's sound department. The full piece of Dreams is wonderfully spooky and surreal. Remember hearing this on the Radio when I was a kid, and was totally spooked and awed at the same time. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Stagger Lee

Thought I added, you cant miss this.


----------



## Stagger Lee

just stumbled upon these guys on youtube . As said above, don't know we are or aint at the moment on topic. but no matter, something for the interim...


----------



## Llyralen

I am going to pull a "I started this thread" and make a topic. 

I don't want this thread to die and it doesn't need to ....yet?

*The New Topic Is: Non-typical instruments. * Instruments you don't usually see on THAT song or instruments you don't usually see at all. Basically songs that use something outside of guitars and drums and pianos--although those can still be used in the mix with the interesting unusual instrument. If you guys don't have topics, I can generate. I will try visit semi-often.


----------



## Paulie

Well, one of the guys is playing a Québécois foot percussion.




hurdy gurdy?


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie

Check this out!


----------



## Stagger Lee

Both employ the wonderful Kazoo at some point, never has an instrument so fitted its name...you gotta love it.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta

Kazoo? Did someone say Kazoo?


----------



## Nesta

Washtub Jerry! I saw him at the Claremont Folk Festival one year. He was not playing the ukulele at that time.


----------



## Nesta

My heart will go on.


----------



## Nesta

Ok, I know this contains no instruments but somehow, I feel like Ron McCroby should be posted.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta

Acoustic techno


----------



## Nesta

It's officially after Thanksgiving. Let's change the topic to holiday songs.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie

lol!


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee

Recently heard this on the radio for the first time... nice tune


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

@Paulie. You around? I haven’t been on so I don’t know. There is something so inviting about this band’s music and style. I’ve really been enjoying everything of theirs. There’s a whole concert at the Apollo from 2019. See if you like! (Everyone else on here, too! Our awesome music-lovers here! I thought maybe Pauli’s would like them though). 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8TFvlvbl-30


----------



## Llyralen

NEW TOPiC
Songs that are in a time signature other than 4/4. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PHdU5sHigYQ


----------



## Paulie

Llyralen said:


> @*Paulie*. You around? I haven’t been on so I don’t know. There is something so inviting about this band’s music and style. I’ve really been enjoying everything of theirs. There’s a whole concert at the Apollo from 2019. See if you like! (Everyone else on here, too! Our awesome music-lovers here! I thought maybe Pauli’s would like them though).
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8TFvlvbl-30


\\

She's wonderful!


----------



## Llyralen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EnNyUdMfGe8


----------



## Llyralen

I admit, I’m having to research...
5/4. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7HFakjigeFc


----------



## Llyralen

Uses 10/4 at one point. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KtBbyglq37E


----------



## Llyralen

13/8. Golden Brown. You guys can only see the link, huh? Not the icon? Sorry... that’s how my phone links.


----------



## Llyralen

Blue Rondo a la Turk. We are singing this in choir and it’s insanity. 8/9ths. I think 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j9GgmGLPbWU


----------



## Llyralen

Oops.. missed the link to Golden Brown by the Stranglers. 13/8. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z-GUjA67mdc


----------



## Stagger Lee

Got too much time on my hands at the mo, so thought id resurrect this thread...maybe it can relieve a lil ov them isolation blues, topic is songs related to this current global pandemic, or how it makes you feel. Open to interpretation.


----------



## INForJoking

Thanks for bringing this thread back!


----------



## Stagger Lee

Hey @INForJoking good to here from you, and with a top positive message too 
Feeling a bit claustrophobic the mo so....


----------



## Paulie

ok!


----------



## Llyralen

I sang a bit of this to one of my patients the other day. Memorable for me during this time. 










MLK's last speech always gives me a sense of resolution--- courage to do what needs to be done in the face of tough stuff.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## CountZero

My coronavirus mixtape, er, playlist...


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee

R.I.P. Bill


----------



## Paulie

RIP John


----------



## CountZero

Thanks John & Bill. Y'all won't be forgotten anytime soon...


----------



## Llyralen

Not to be taken as anything but farce....




2 videos, your choice. I like the playground one.















Remember when there were a bunch of us in one place.


----------



## Llyralen

I must like you guys a lot to post this...


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

No... my thoughts aren't quite this bleak... kind of makes me laugh.


----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta

Dedicating this to the retail workers out there...


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Stagger Lee

Thanks to everyone who posted, its nice to see this tread still alive and kicking. 
Got to hand this to one @CountZero, them titles made me chuckle, loved the caught a light sneeze.


----------



## Stagger Lee

@CountZero The floors all yours, if you'd like to pick a new subject.


----------



## CountZero

Stagger Lee said:


> @CountZero The floors all yours, if you'd like to pick a new subject.


If I’m not mistaken, the rules have changed a bit since the first post. Is there any particular restriction on topic? Should it be very specific, or general and vague?

Sorry...been away for a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stagger Lee

Put me on the spot there, don't think so. Go with your instinct, whats the worst can happen ...get metaphorically slapped on the wrist.


----------



## CountZero

OK, after some intense thought and soul searching I can up with a topic. Today's topic is: Love Gone Wrong. This can be love not working out, not being what you thought it was, or just going horribly, horribly wrong. A couple to get y'all started:


----------



## Stagger Lee

Great cover


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## INForJoking




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Nesta




----------



## CountZero

@Stagger Lee That is indeed a great cover. Kate Bush is one of a kind...
@INForJoking Joey is a classic track, and I love how Damien Rice sounds like a bitter, lonely drunk on a week-long bender.
@Nesta I haven't heard Long Black Veil in...well, decades. Thanks for the refresher. I'm not sure I heard it performed by Lefty, though.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## INForJoking




----------



## acitu19

I love these guys


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Penny




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

NEW: 
I want to carry this thread on for Paulie. 

New topic: Universal human experience.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

@Stagger Lee are you still around? You won! I thought nobody answered. I think maybe that last topic was just too vague and I didn't give any examples. 
Anyway, I have been missing Paulie around here. Especially around Christmas and I stumbled upon our thread again. 
Stagger Lee, I'd say it's your turn, but I don't know if you're around. 

NEXT TOPIC: SONGS THAT TALK ABOUT THE YEAR THAT PASSED OR A NEW YEAR.


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Llyralen

Ahh... see this is why this thread is awesome. I didn't know about David Archuleta's new song. It's just right for this month.


----------



## INForJoking

Great idea to begin the 💫✨⭐New Year! ⭐✨💫 @Llyralen


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

@Stagger Lee It is your turn! Honorable mention to our new music friend, @Fallen Angel .


----------



## Stagger Lee

Will pass this on too *Fallen Angel to pick a new topic, if alright by them. Will be nice to get some fresh ideas, kinda used up my best one's for the minute.*


----------



## Fallen Angel

Well.... this thread is too big to review all ideas, but, sure. Let me know if you guys don't like the following.

*Songs with a gothic style (gothic rock, gothic metal, gothic classical music, etc.)

Alternative option: songs with a theme of revolution*


----------



## Stagger Lee

Fallen Angel said:


> Well.... this thread is too big to review all ideas, but, sure. Let me know if you guys don't like the following.
> 
> *Songs with a gothic style (gothic rock, gothic metal, gothic classical music, etc.)
> 
> Alternative option: songs with a theme of revolution*


Both are cool, the choise is yours


----------



## Fallen Angel

Stagger Lee said:


> Both are cool, the choise is yours


I'll go with the first one then.


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel

Okay. That's enough from me.


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## 556155




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Llyralen

@Fallen Angel. I haven’t gotten to contribute yet, but at some point this week or next when you feel like there have been enough entries then you get to pick your favorite entry and ask the person who submitted to pick a new topic. The game morphed just a bit from the “rules” because, at least I couldn’t stand to just submit one song and it was so much funner to explore on a subject.


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel

C'mon! I know not everyone likes music with a goth style, but let's make things in here as Tim Burton as possible!


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Rift

Fallen Angel said:


> let's make things in here as Tim Burton as possible!












how about a bit of a lynch feel?





perhaps drifting into the fringes of the atmospheric, ethereal feel, mood, essence of...


----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

Old goth from me... but it seems I've got more 4AD friends on here than I thought. Woot!


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kate+bush+rocket%27s+tail


----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Llyralen

I don't know if this counts... but it's fun! A bit Tim Burtony




I remember this was one of the scariest songs I'd ever heard:








I'm finding I'm not sure what counts anymore. Love this:


----------



## Rift




----------



## Llyralen

This gave me chills when I was young... I really interesting semi-creepy movie:







https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=i+am+the+cosmos+this+mortal+coil


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Fallen Angel

YvonneZemski said:


>



This one wins. @YvonneZemski , create a new topic.


----------



## 556155

thanks @Fallen Angel

New topic : politics


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Rift




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Rift

* *




when they wrote this.. initially it was about politics, however in the official video they made it about runaways and that launched them to superstardom...


----------



## Rift




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Fallen Angel

obligatory


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Stagger Lee




----------



## Llyralen

Best for last... this is one of my favorite songs as sung by This Mortal Coil


----------



## Llyralen




----------

